# Daily ride pics on your SS 2013!!!



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

New year, new thread! Post up pics from your recent SS ride here! Bikes in action, stand still, scenery, crashing.... Happy NY everyone! May the miles continue to tick by!


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

Great look on that one ! Is it 15,5"?
Is it a steelfork? You have there ? Whats the brand on it!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Frame size is a small and I believe you are correct at 15.5. I actually ride a 17 but Vassago has odd sizes for me so I went with the smaller option rather than the whole bike feeling large. In the end it all worked out. 

Fork is carbon/aluminum. It is a Rock Solid made by White Brothers. It is short at 245 where as the Vassago frame is spec'd for a 260 or so. But when making the transition from a quick handling 26er I slapped this fork on there and never looked back. It feels almost identical to my 26". Most guys would say that it is very twitchy but I like it and honestly, have gone back and forth on getting a Niner because I don't know if I'll like the geo change it will create for me.


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

Brought my SS Badger for a ride after the snow. :thumbsup:








It's my last ride for 2012.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

No snow here


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

01012013.
Depok - DKI Jakarta - Indonesia :thumbsup:










Regards


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## tideiscup (Jan 1, 2013)

good info to me , good phote, i like that bike ,thank you , me too, I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

mfifer said:


> No snow here


Man those look like fun trails! Where is that?


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

Flat Ark said:


> Man those look like fun trails! Where is that?


That's Florida my friend. It's a trail system called boyette about 30 minutes east of Tampa and an hour west of Orlando.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

No snow here either(except in mountains in back to the right), SoCal first ride of 2013 on the 1st, snack break on my longest ever on SS 20+ mi looking back at Bernardo Peak.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

mfifer said:


> That's Florida my friend. It's a trail system called boyette about 30 minutes east of Tampa and an hour west of Orlando.


Boyette is great! With the exception of the flat sandy fire road enterance 
Ridgeline is easily one of the best in the state. I need to get down there again real soon.


----------



## sanadaracing (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, thats the exact color hub I want to get hopefully this month.


----------



## wmcneace (Sep 9, 2009)

*First ride of the year*

New Years day at Carvins Cove


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

steel is real (sometimes)


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

New Years day, New Paltz NY,way to hard. Today, less snow, home turf. Pinelands of NJ.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Fixed Pugs?


----------



## Sundragon (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, folks. Posted in the wrong thread due to momentary brainfart. Carry on as usual. 

Good looking bikes and rides going on here. Love the coaster brake pug. Would love a fixed wheel with really low gearing for riding the beaches and riverbeds. But until funds allow, I'm stuck with coasting on my pug.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

gives me the chills but looks fun!


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bike: XL Civilian Luddite
Location: Owens Valley CA
Bane of jackrabbits, deer, grouse, etc: 40 lb Aussie/Germ Shep mix.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

asphaltdude said:


> Fixed Pugs?


Coaster brake.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

A little So Cal snow action up Maple Springs on my On One Lurcher.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

My big SS goes 1x8 in the winter, but when it's nice out I'll take my litte SS for a spin:


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> Coaster brake.


looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## kcss (Dec 24, 2011)

New Years Day....


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

A trip to FINS and the boneyard


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

First ride this year (Saturday)

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr

Second ride (Tuesday after work)

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

First ride on my new G29 and lovin it! Did about 4mi on it today. Sorry if you have seen my pics in other threads but im just too excited about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Happy New Year. This is my newest ride. Really loving this bike.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bacon hand-up while racing a 6 hr race on my SS


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^thats's awesome!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

We Held Single Speed Services This Morning.
It Was 9-12 Degrees as at one Time my Nose Was Frozen. 
Cold, Dry and Dusty


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

SPP,great shots! What kind of COG is that?



SlowPokePete said:


> SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Niner RDO ti :thumbsup:










SPP


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

wind chill of -20 here over the next 24hrs...im too big of a girl to ride when its that cold!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

from this weekend - 70 degrees in the Santa Cruz Mountains....










yes....I suck....


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

I call it "go home, snowman, yer drunk"


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

chum said:


> from this weekend - 70 degrees in the santa cruz mountains....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...you do!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Lunchtime ride in Carlsbad today, everything turning green again cuz it's winter


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Wind chill in the negatives here as well...hoping to get out when it's a little warmer :thumbsup:


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Wind chill in the negatives here as well...hoping to get out when it's a little warmer :thumbsup:


i hear ya there! once it gets back into the 30s ill ride...so ready for spring!


----------



## crackerbat (Oct 8, 2012)

sheepdogreno said:


> i hear ya there! once it gets back into the 30s ill ride...so ready for spring!


Hell, I'd be happy with 15deg.


----------



## djriding (Jan 22, 2013)

*Great day Nanimo BC*

Nanaimo BC has some of the best riding trails.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Lunchtime ride in Carlsbad today, everything turning green again cuz it's winter


greener than that and you may have trouble finding your bike


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> We Held Single Speed Services This Morning.
> It Was 9-12 Degrees as at one Time my Nose Was Frozen.
> Cold, Dry and Dusty


Where is this? I live up by yah. Would love to go ride sometime


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

tried to sweat out a cold i got this afternoon. little brisk but i feel better.


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

Juneuary conditions in NorCal - SS up at the Saratoga Gap a few days ago...


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

S. Cal has rain in the forecast this evening so snuck out for lunch today. 67° and nobody on the trail ....................


----------



## Gallo88 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want a SS bike!!!


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

bump it back up


----------



## azmtbkr81 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Chilly Morning Ride*

Chilly (for Phoenix) ride this morning, trails were perfectly tacky after a few days of rain.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

azmtbkr81 said:


> Chilly (for Phoenix) ride this morning, trails were perfectly tacky after a few days of rain.
> View attachment 756873


 Have any other shots, love that frame?


----------



## azmtbkr81 (Oct 10, 2005)

Here you are sir! I love the frame too, hard to believe it is 6 years old.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

*Great to be in AZ this time of year!*


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Az looks great! I'm not there...*

Mn is not as warm as Az appears to be right now, but you get a ride in anyway whenever you can and build stuff when you can't.

You just don't stay out as long at a time...


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Salt Creek Trail Head, Shasta County CA.....Civilian Luditte


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

What bad trail edict... Blocking the way for a fellow rider.. Ha just messing with you... I have yet to see a Ludite in person but always like the pics I see. Nice Bike... Is that mud on the down tube or some sort of protector? It seems to cut off abruptly, that’s why I ask..


----------



## TigerUppercut (Nov 17, 2009)

Custom, steel, belt driven...


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

RyeRey521 said:


> What bad trail edict... Blocking the way for a fellow rider.. Ha just messing with you... I have yet to see a Ludite in person but always like the pics I see. Nice Bike... Is that mud on the down tube or some sort of protector? It seems to cut off abruptly, that's why I ask..


Good thing that the other trail rider was in my group!! I had to quickly snatch the bike and pull it out of her way so I wouldn't get my a$$ kicked by her........Lots of mud on the down tube and an 1 1/2 inch strip of black vinyl tape as a down tube protector. My only gripe about the bike, and it is a minor one.....the paint chips very easily. After about three 1/4 inch chips on the down tube, I covered it.....This bike is a blast to ride, highly recommend it!


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nothing a good powdercoat won't solve after a season or two... I wish I saw that bike when I was looking. Seems to be a terrific value...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

7daysaweek, where is that?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

AlexCuse said:


> 7daysaweek, where is that?


It's at Harris Lake County Park in New Hill, NC. The stack in the background is the Sharon Harris power plant.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool - looks like a plant near my house, was wondering if there are some trails I am unaware of in the parks across the river. I'd love to ride near the plant and hear the simpsons theme in my head every time it comes into view


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

Race last weekend, another one this weekend








Salsa El Mar that looks almost identical to 1SPD's Vassago
View attachment 768532


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

From my ride yesterday
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## junglejim86 (Jan 10, 2006)

Had to get a ride in before "historic" winter storm Nemo lands in this weekend


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Gettin after it!


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

prety rare to see snow where I live, very fun SS ride today


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Somebody discarded a mattress in the parking lot, so I did something that every mother in the world would scream at me for:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

warm enough to wear shorts today..


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

My belt drive, son-in-laws Raleigh XXIX, and Dan's rockhopper out for some snowy adventure.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably another two months to be back in shorts.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

guess i need to start doing some riding in the day time so i can get a decent pic....been flying around at night like batman recently....i work nights but its too much fun anyway!


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully my knee will behave and i can get ya'll some shots of my clunker and the gorgeous sw TN trails here. Should be nice and wet.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*Lake Tahoe*

Rode around the lake for the first time.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*SS Dirt Therapy!!*

After 2 months of rain, forcing the closure of our trail.. Today, it was finally opened for riding.. Much needed dirt therapy!!


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice Rides!


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice Rides!!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

In search of the sun.










Found it.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Freeze-thaw cycle is doing a great job of keeping the local MD trails a muddy mess. Oh well.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

fresh pow at daybreak


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

Crusty and barely rideable, but better than no ride at all.


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

The only snow left was at the trail head...Trail was perfect grippy dirt


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

*Warm here...*

Warm here (finally) shorts and short sleeves!


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

My Primus Mootry in it's elements yesterday. Check out the bobcat in the next to last pic.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

The snow here has everything shut down so, the other day I drove 3hrs to get some dry dirt. This was one of the only pics I took on the way back to the car after 40 miles of singletrack.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Ill play, this was my first for 2013 sometime in Feb. We had had a streatch of warm weather and rain that helped clear the snow off the trails.

It started out very nice:










Then I got deeper in to the woods:



















It got a little tricky at night:










But now we have several more feet of snow on the trails so back in a holding pattern.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Real classy...this gate was up the weekend before.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Dirt is mud so, I hit the paved trail to test out my new frame bag fitment.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Just love riding in the AZ desert this time of year!


----------



## reece man (Jun 6, 2011)

mcoplea said:


> Just love riding in thee AZ desert this time of year!
> 
> View attachment 780691


The desert gets green, it's kinda crazy. If you're lucky you even get wild flowers!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Nice 65 degree day here in Northern Ca / Shasta Co.


----------



## rid3r (Sep 21, 2012)

*quick spin before lunch*

One and only go to bike


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Saturday at Graham hills...










SPP


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Sums up all of my 2013 rides in this picture...*

... because this is the only ride so far. Ohio really sucks in the winter.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*A little catching up from earlier 2013*

Went for a ride yesterday and something made me stop and take a pic:

What the heck? Is that a domestic cat or something else...and what is it doing in that hole...dead?










This is from later in the day:










Then I got to looking through my phone and found these from earlier this year:

Somebody had a sense of humor or was really bored:










My 13 year old got me this for Christmas. Reminds me of when I was a kid and we would talk our Dad into getting my Mom Hotwheels for her birthday. We really thought we were getting over on him...By the way, that's the little scamp himself trying to photo bomb me.










Here's what 45 years of fat looks like if you video it and find the frame that looks the best and save it.










Saw a couple of snakes lately. Both were impressive, look at the size of that one I put a pencil next to for reference:



















New cranks on the Soma. I'm taking appointments for bike photography by the way if anyone wants quality photos like this.










Also broke the old 26er and crushed some Strava subscribers.










Hopefully it will be thawing out soon for you guys and gals who can't get out yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Damm! That's a large writing utensil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

New wheels and it feels like a new bike!


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*3-19-13*

Feeding time for the 'Monkey..


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Second day of spring, North Shore Massachusetts.

Nokian studded tires are the boss for ice.


----------



## Yosimite_Sim (Dec 29, 2007)

Just got a GT Peace '9er and I'm loving the feel of fully rigid singlespeed. My dogs are waiting for me to catch up though!


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Finally*

Got out on the Waltworks for the first spin in a while. Feels good to be on the trail again.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Went for a quick ride on some newly found trails right down the road....

It's a bit hard to see in the photo, but in person you can see a clear view of the Philadelphia skyline. This from the top of Blueberry Hill in the Gibbsboro greenway, with a few trails set up, but TONS of potential, I think I know where I am spending my summer... lol


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Yesterday







on this...








Sorry they are not in the same shot


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

here we go


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Superb.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Sunset in southern Calif.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful Shot! :thumbsup:

What chainring is that? Those are Middleburn Cranks, correct?



Tanin said:


> Sunset in southern Calif.
> 
> View attachment 784945
> 
> ...


----------



## borders83 (Apr 7, 2007)

Rigid SS SIR9 overlooking Council Bluff Lake in Missouri

I still need to trim down the rear brake line.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

2times said:


> Beautiful Shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> What chainring is that? Those are Middleburn Cranks, correct?


 Yes, Middleburn crank arms with Homebrew Ti ring and rear cog


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

It's that split personality time of year in Utah.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

First ride on my SS and had a blast. I was a 1:30 faster than on my 10 Speed Trek Cobia.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

A little trail blazing through the local woods a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

2times said:


> Beautiful Shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> What chainring is that? Those are Middleburn Cranks, correct?


nice bike. Is that a Ti fork too? Oops meant to quote the Steve Potts photo.


----------



## joshthedoc1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Camp Josepho, Santa Monica mountains
first ride with the Kettle cycles carbon rotors. I funded them on kickstarter a few months ago, and they showed up a few days ago. Working so far....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, I gotta get back out on the bike. Went out last weekend but had the wrong wheel set up and suffered. Still too much mud out there for that set up. No picture as I was hypervetalating and could barely stand up straight. 12 miles of suffering chasing my friends on their fully geared, full squish set ups with the right tires. Mental note...PLAN ahead you Dumb @$$! Seriously, I didn't know I was heading out until about 30 min before my ride showed up. Still fun and have to make sure to take my little camera with me next time!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Got the GF to try the darkside with a Karate Monkey I built for her.
Photo says it all









And mine


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

finch2 said:


> nice bike. Is that a Ti fork too? Oops meant to quote the Steve Potts photo.


Thanks. Steve does nice work.

Fork is a Potts Type II (steel)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 27, 2013)

*New Cannondale TRL3*

My first real ride on an MTB. I'm hooked.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

photo(101) by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I was out on the single speed earlier this week, and though I intended to take a picture I ended up having too much fun riding and totally forgot.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My Pugs singlespeed









Jamie


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Morning 'Monkey mud fest*

Morning ride with the lights up to the antennas and down into City Creek on the 'Monkey.


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

First ride on my Monocog Flight. So much fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Been too long since I rode SS.... Gawd I missed it!*


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

Making the best out of a rainy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Mtroadie said:


> View attachment 788706
> 
> Making the best out of a rainy Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Hill climb action*


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

94 Diamondback Apex (True Temper steel frame), same year Manitou Mach 5 fork, original brakes & cranks (Shimano LX), Specialized saddle, Control Tech stem & post, Profile bars...it's a dinosaur...but it's super fun.

Today @ Miller Springs in Belton, TX.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Rigid Unit (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice pic in the creek!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

From last night's spin with the dogs


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Rigid Unit (Mar 6, 2013)

sandyeggo said:


> View attachment 788091


Sandyeggo...Are you running your MAXXIS rear tire backwards? Could be wrong, but your tire model (Ardent, Icon, Ignitor..etc) should be on the right side. Don't see it in this right side view. Just sayin'.

Gotta love the UNIT!!


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome ride overlooking the Channel Islands.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Rigid Unit said:


> Sandyeggo...Are you running your MAXXIS rear tire backwards? Could be wrong, but your tire model (Ardent, Icon, Ignitor..etc) should be on the right side. Don't see it in this right side view. Just sayin'.
> 
> Gotta love the UNIT!!


Hmm... could be. I'm just going to say that it is that way to get more grip. ;-) My LBS installed it as it is tubeless and I don't have a compressor. I didn't even bother to look to see if they installed it correctly. I've ridden that way twice with no issues thus far.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

sandyeggo said:


> Hmm... could be. I'm just going to say that it is that way to get more grip. ;-) My LBS installed it as it is tubeless and I don't have a compressor. I didn't even bother to look to see if they installed it correctly. I've ridden that way twice with no issues thus far.


You may get more climbing grip with tires reversed in the rear, but, usually the front has a direction to reduce rolling resistance and increase bite while braking. The other direction means less braking resistance and easier to lock up (not good in the front). If you like them that way, who are we to judge. lol.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Got out to play on the rincon today. Started at 10 and got home about 4. My room mate is still pissed because her boulder is dying and her ss moab isn't done yet. At one point we'd almost finished a trail and I managed to bury the bike up to the hubs in a mud pit. This may be the last ride for the Rincon and Boulder as the two new bikes should be done within the week.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

skiwallace said:


> View attachment 788804


That's a great SS pic!


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

the other day...

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^^Wow - heaven


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Surly Rat Ride 1x1 42 -16 Fixed 31 miles


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good weekend ride with the lil guy


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Yesterday.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

trying to keep it together before the cramps come back


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

This isn't me riding it, and I don't think it was a SS but this log ride was a highlight of yesterday's ride. Nice to see the plants starting to wake up too 



















Good views from the top of the hills too


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

What bars are those?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Daylight savings has sadly ended and darkness is upon us poor sods in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

First ride on the trail with my dmr converted hardrock. The wet, leafy, icy, muddy climbs almost killed me... loved it! Might have to buy a true ss next year.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Today:


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

BuFFy-ZA said:


> What bars are those?


if you were referring to me, those are traction wreckless bars


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

skiwallace said:


> View attachment 788804


Wow, that's a crazy pic right there. We've all been there (to some degree), but first time I've seen it captured like that. I can feel that back tire slipping out under me just by looking at it. haha.


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

Surly CC's fix-mode.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Sofa King Awesome!!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Rats*

From todays urban ride!! Ride All That Stuff!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Today.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

^^^Nice rig^^^

SPP


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

misterdangerpants

What's the weight on that jewel? That is beautiful! :eekster:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

SlowPokePete said:


> ^^^Nice rig^^^





weaselman2 said:


> misterdangerpants
> 
> What's the weight on that jewel? That is beautiful! :eekster:


Thanks! It comes in at 20 pounds 6 ounces according to my trusty Park DS-1.

By the way, for more photos, go here.

Anyway, same loop, different day:


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

First ride on my first custom frame


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Out on a great family ride yesterday!*

[URL="


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Yesterday I started out on the trails but somehow ended up on the beach.


----------



## acarboneau10 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Finally stopped raining here in Indiana!*


----------



## acarboneau10 (Apr 16, 2013)

*AnonymouseTech *Awesome... Wish I was on the coast!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Not the world's best trail...but close to home...


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*SS Swampage*

The swamps are looking particularly green this time of year.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, where is that? I can see myself coming home covered in green goo.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Pic from earlier in the year, where I am now I can't take pictures outside, but I am on the SS every day!


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

MMS said:


> Wow, where is that? I can see myself coming home covered in green goo.


This Fort Rock in Exeter, NH.

Fort_Rock


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Quick spin before work


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Zippy29er said:


> This Fort Rock in Exeter, NH.
> 
> Fort_Rock


Looks FUN!


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

From a few days ago:









Dead deer in a tree??!??


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bunch of nice bikes :thumbsup::thumbsup:

From a race a few weeks ago


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

My new El Mar on the South Loop at Blankets Creek. :yesnod:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Same trails, different day. Getting ready for SSAP. Testing out new saddle too.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

First day out on the new ride and it's a gorgeous day.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Some double & single track about a 5 minutes ride from my house....nothing epic, but it works!


----------



## dirtysurfer (May 8, 2007)

*My first SS mtb*















Tried SS on a whim, and I'm completely hooked... so hooked words can't explain it. Have 1x10 parts for the build sitting in a box ready to be shipped back


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

How do you like your Honzo? Seems like you have a good bit of climbing there. Thought it might be cool to have a nice SS where you can bomb the downhills too. Do you have a weight on that as an SS?


----------



## dirtysurfer (May 8, 2007)

Funny you should mention the climbing, that trail is the most brutal climb near me. I went 30T front and 21 cog and surprisingly could clear all the tough sections I had been fearing. I've dropped down to a 19 cog since, helps a ton on the fast sections and I can grow into it climbing... I've never climbed hills so quick, but have to walk a couple steep tech sections. My Honzo weighs in a 27lbs, lightest bike I've had. It's a complete blast to ride, the geo is dialed!! It's so playful, manuals with ease and just rips. I can't recommend this bike highly enough.



slohr said:


> How do you like your Honzo? Seems like you have a good bit of climbing there. Thought it might be cool to have a nice SS where you can bomb the downhills too. Do you have a weight on that as an SS?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

My favorite tree is starting to come to life


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Quick jaunt with the pooch this morning.*


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful SW TN day...and by beautiful i mean not hot as balls with a humidity level of screw this. Found a few new trails i'd never been on, learned that i still hate sand but that the river bottom trails are a blast. One thing i'm learning to love about SS is how quiet they are. There are six deer in this post and two more just off in the woods they didn't even look up till i pulled my pack of to get my phone for a photo, and then stood there just nice as could be watching me but never stopped grazing. The picture makes them look very far away but they are only about 30 feet from me...i think it's time to get a real camera and stop using my phone.







It's like one of those picture puzzles. There's six deer in this photo. Can you find them? _Answers on p.22_


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice wet race at Ft.Yargo today. Sorry for the blur.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

*My first SS race-The Whiskey 25*









A quick pic of the bike the night before, all dressed up for the Whiskey Prom.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Finally!! 2 days in a row...and now 1 ft of snow AGAIN!*

Well, the snow left, it dried up enough for a few forays into smaller sections without risking burning in hell for rutting up muddy trails and all was right with the world. Yesterday and today, over a foot of white sh*t again!

We even resorted to "Turbospoke and Cape Night" at one point to get everyone out to ride and to keep from getting loony over the winter! AAARGH I'm going to paint trees on my walls and get a trainer!

Here's a record 2 days in a row where you could see ground:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Finally warmed up..


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Finally warmed up..


Klunker with a Tioga Spyder, shaweeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

On my way to 2nd (9th overall) in 40+ Solo @ the Forrest 6hr race on the weekend in Victoria, Australia. No SS category. Great day out.:thumbsup:


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Spent a few hours out at Rockburn Branch Skills Park, yesterday evening.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*JABBER at ft. ord*

on my lunch hour ride...


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^ that is a beautiful landscape surrounding a nice looking Wocky


----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweet Ride! What type of frame?


fishcreek said:


> Finally warmed up..


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Klunker with a Tioga Spyder, shaweeet! :thumbsup:


yea, surprisingly comfortable having no padding.



menant74 said:


> Sweet Ride! What type of frame?


thanks, its an '08 Trek Cruiser Classic.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Post burn ride.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I went to BLORA (Belton Lake Outdoor Recreation Area), in Ft. Hood, TX this morning. 7.5 rocky, rooty, miles. Spanked my ass on the hardtail SS. Got the endorphin idiot grin going big time. Got done, put the bike in the truck and the rain started (Knew it was coming, I was trying to outrun it). SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

MMS said:


> I went to BLORA (Belton Lake Outdoor Recreation Area), in Ft. Hood, TX this morning. 7.5 rocky, rooty, miles. Spanked my ass on the hardtail SS. Got the endorphin idiot grin going big time. Got done, put the bike in the truck and the rain started (Knew it was coming, I was trying to outrun it). SO MUCH FUN!!!
> View attachment 797599


Nice!...is that on post? thinking.oO(maybe I should have re-upped back then) LOL


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

It is on post, but in an area designated for recreation. In the mid 90's I used to ride with a bunch of guys all over the range. You had to check in and clear out on every ride. There's a zillion miles of trails out there.

Edited to add link to BLORA
++ Fort Hood DFMWR ++ BLORA Belton Lake Outdoor Recreation Area
Mountain Bike link on left.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Normbilt said:


>


Pardon my ignorance...but what's that green thing?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

MMS said:


> Pardon my ignorance...but what's that green thing?


Looks like a lock


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Kinda thought so too...but didn't look long enough.


----------



## stackwalker (Jul 7, 2011)

The neighborhood trail - already hot and dry in Boise


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Early morning ride. That hill is pretty steep and I haven't been able to ride up it yet. But each time I try I get a few more inches.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)




----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*DAM Race*


----------



## jp67 (Mar 14, 2011)

*First Ride Today - Highball-a*

Finally got it put together last night. Still need to shorten the brake lines and cut the steerer tube, but it rode great this afternoon. Nice upgrade in the SS department from the old Bianchi Sok.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

^ Looks like somewhere I just rode today...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

It's been going off here lately. A few pics of a mate on his SS Frankenbike. Pardon the one without helmet - he was testing a modified line from a double into a couple of bermed turns after we re-built them.















It's enough to make you start seeing things


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

*A good day*


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like one of the two seasons we get is long gone: A bit of contrast here...



Was nice and windy too today. Gotta love tumbleweeds.



Tried to get a shot of this guy but by the time I got off the bike he was just about gone.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Never get tired of this view.
Tiger Mt Summit. About 2400ft total of climbing.

summit by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Fun was had for a short time at the GA International Horse Park!


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunday morning outing and the first time I've hit this "hilly" loop with the new SS.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

A couple shots from my morning ride at Soldiers Creek Park located just north of Downtown Orlando. Right in the middle of the suburbia.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

78Scotch said:


> View attachment 798846
> Fun was had for a short time at the GA International Horse Park!


Love the Soma! I always liked how they are apple "juice" colored...nay, apple "drink" colored LOL


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> Never get tired of this view.
> Tiger Mt Summit. About 2400ft total of climbing.
> 
> summit by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


Beautiful view!! I have your "suck it" black cat in my bike porn but with the rigid fork...sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

LARRYJO said:


> Never get tired of this view.


Great view, great bike!


----------



## Greasedmonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

Going in for the second time around!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*Gay City / Case MT*

















all good things must come to an end


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That's an awesome-looking trail! But I'll be at DirtFest this weekend!


----------



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Same loop I do locally several times a week. Today was a gorgeous day. 81 degrees and sunny.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Greasedmonkey said:


> Going in for the second time around!


Is this the Nashbar bike? I've been eyeballing this for awhile. Got a f/s 29 trail bike and I want the other end of the spectrum to compliment my quiver.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Short ride today to bead in the brakepads and check if there is something wrong in my recently rebuilt kona unit 2012. as awesome as always, I'm in love with this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Rode out in the hills of Newbury Park where the major fires were a few weeks ago.



















Looking out towards the ocean/PCH all burnt.


----------



## Greasedmonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

MTBeing said:


> Is this the Nashbar bike? I've been eyeballing this for awhile. Got a f/s 29 trail bike and I want the other end of the spectrum to compliment my quiver.


It is indeed a Nashbar bike. I abosutely love it too. For the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

From a nice early cruise with my wife yesterday


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mueller Park yesterday*


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

White River Valley Trails in Branson, MO. That's Table Rock Dam in the background!


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

My Niner. I built this up about 6 months ago and it still amazes me with the fun factor.. Just a really fun bike to ride.


----------



## GSNED (Mar 15, 2013)

Had this extra bike collecting dust... Did a single speed build and took it out for the first time today... Had a blast and what a work out!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

michaelscott said:


> Rode out in the hills of Newbury Park where the major fires were a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, that's some depressing landscape.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Rode down in By Sycamore proper (this is where the core of the fire was).










Climbed to the top. Looked like the end of the world.


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

*Northern AZ*


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

24hrs in the canyon yesterday/today.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

michaelscott said:


> Climbed to the top. Looked like the end of the world.


Despite that, the landscape is still beautiful...all these pics are making me want to go out west again. So different than Maryland. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome build. Looking very good!


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Sycamore Canyon, Point Mugu State Park


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*KHS Solo-One SE at Raystown*

One week after Dirtfest. Upper 60s, perfect riding weather.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

Tonight's last minute, try to beat sunset, ride to the lake (Piney Run, Maryland).


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Blue Mountains, NSW, Australia
Rocky Mountain Hammer29 SS


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

just came back from a quick ride.. i hate that the RaRa front washes out on every corner.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> i hate that the RaRa front washes out on every corner.


I don't have a problem with my RaRa's washing out...

Are you running tubeless?

I run about 20psi front and 24psi rear and am pretty happy with these tires.

SPP


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

im running tubes. that might be the key, thanks!


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

First ride on my new Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon Single Speed 29.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Sunday morning ride in East Mesa.


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

fishcreek said:


> im running tubes. that might be the key, thanks!


I ran a RaRa on one 8 mile ride and took it off for same reasons. Was running 22 PSI ons the rear and it would wash everywhere, also spun out quite a bit on the uphills (even leaning my body weight back). That said the trails I ride are fairly loose and I ride aggressive!


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

austinTRON said:


> First ride on my new Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon Single Speed 29.


Nice pic of a nice build!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Sunny winter morning ride here in South Africa...

Ragley TD-1


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> Nice pic of a nice build!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you! When I was building this bike I literally lost sleep over thinking about parts and compatibility issues etc. etc. If I ever did sleep I would dream about the same stuff. It's just a single speed too, lol. It came together so well I don't think I could have done better, and it's my first build from a bare frame to complete bike. I'm super proud of it. This picture is taken at my "local" trails in Palo Duro Canyon state park. It's actually like a 30 minute drive, but WELL worth it. Professionaly maintained and state protected trails. About 40 miles worth if you combine it all. It's a beautiful place for road bikers and mountain bikes as well. Very lucky to have this place!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Little wet today in the northeast at the lower points of my ride, double track to the base of the good stuff:










But no one around:


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful place to ride! Keep an eye on those bottom bracket bearings after making ur carve go swimming!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

austinTRON said:


> Looks like a beautiful place to ride! Keep an eye on those bottom bracket bearings after making ur carve go swimming!


I think many take this place for granted, but to me it is a great place to ride! And yes I will definitely have to watch all my bearings. It was a long stretch of flooded two track.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*A quick leg grinder up to the antennas and down into City Creek.*


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Antennas to CCC.*

View attachment 808523
View attachment 808524


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

View attachment 808523
View attachment 808524


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Went out for an early ride this morning trying to beat the rain. Seems that's all it does lately here in the Northeast.  Great ride!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Saturday's ride


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Today's ride.....Salt Creek/Westside trails.....Shasta County CA


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Deleted / Duplicate


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Shasta County Salt Creek/Westside Trail......Great ride today!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Shasta County Salt Creek/Westside Trail......Great ride today!
View attachment 808654
View attachment 808655


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I've been off the bike for about 2 months while I spent some quality time back in the gym. Guess I got a little burned out over the winter (not that we had much of one here and I spent a lot of time riding). In any case, linked up with my buddy and we headed out to our local trails. Our ride turned more into a hike. There were frickn trees down everywhere from the recent round of storms that ripped thru our area over the past week. It sucked! But, we eventually popped out to a road and just enjoyed the casual cruise back to the trail head. None the less, it was awesome being back out on the SS again. Not the poison ivy that I now have but you know what I mean! 

Keep the pics coming guys! 

Would have loved to get a shot of the trail where the trail just disappeared. I think about 5 trees went down in a 40 yrd area and we couldn't even find where the trail came back out at on the other side. Thought I knew the trail but ended up heading back the way we came! Looks like there will be a trail maint day here soon!


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a shot from the weekend. It is on the new trail in Santa Cruz called the Emma McCreary trail. Its fun to go up and down on this one.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

A short single track at the park in my neighborhood. About 30 min ride to the park through back road and trail by the creek, 20-25 min ride at the park depending on which route I take, and 20 min ride back home on gravel/asphalt.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice! I have a soft spot for Ti. Especially, when built up simple and elegant.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Can my Jones join the party?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Absolutely. Nice pic! What rims are those? They seem very wide.


----------



## Mick Byrne (Jun 17, 2013)

*First off road outing on converted Rockhopper*

I originally bought this bike from new in 2001, sold it to a mate after a few years. Recently rescued it from his scrap metal pile, only the frame was left so I rebuilt it as a single speed.

This was my first go off-road, couple of tweaks left to do.


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Delete


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> View attachment 806344
> 
> 
> Blue Mountains, NSW, Australia
> Rocky Mountain Hammer29 SS


Beautiful bike! Where did you source one here in Australia?


----------



## Mick Byrne (Jun 17, 2013)

wollongongdave said:


> Never heard of that bike before but it looks awesome! Where did you source one over here in Australia?


Was that in response to my pic?


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah sorry, stuffed up!


----------



## Mick Byrne (Jun 17, 2013)

That explains the confusion.

Does this also mean that my bike doesnt look awesome??

:cryin:


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

They're Velocity P35s (now known as Blunt35s)


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

riding through the burnt out Big Sycamore trails in So Cal.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

Tonight's ride.


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Joaquin Miller*


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i didn't get far as Calgary is still under flood. most trails, pathways and bridges are destroyed.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Riding w/ Reba*

I just installed the reba rlt ti on my Surly KM and I love it! this picture was from my maiden reba voyage.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Took a break from dodging thunderstorms on the way home from work


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Adventure Ride today with Finn and Jake


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

fer83 said:


> Adventure Ride today with Finn and Jake


Nice bike! Where was this pic taken?


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! the pic was taken Somewhere in the Basque Country coast, near my home.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

This park has everything. Climb, nice smooth single track, rocks, technical... Too bad it only takes 15 min to do a lap.


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

Zippy29er said:


> I just installed the reba rlt ti on my Surly KM and I love it! this picture was from my maiden reba voyage.
> 
> View attachment 810954


Were you riding rigid before that?

Thinking of trading out my niner carbon fork for a Reba on my KM SS. I have been fine riding it but curious if I might enjoy even more overall with some squish on these rooty rocky New England trails.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Friday morning ride.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

From my ride today. Love this bike!


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

*Arizona Trail - Flagstaff*


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thursday night dirt crits.


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

Out in the Pines with my Mono-Belt...


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Little forestry work going on in the Odenwald (Germany)


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Test ride on the new mavic cross ride wheels. Seems like a solid ride.


----------



## mr.vance (Oct 19, 2007)

Saturday was a good day.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Stewart Super Six-Pack.

Got six laps for a total of 64.7 miles in 7 hours.



SPP


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

@michaelscott- I will never get tired of seeing pics of your bike, or that landscape.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Little known fact - George Washington was a singlespeeder










Happy 4th of July!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

*4th of July morning ride*


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mission Peak in 98* Heat*

Friend switched riding places on me yesterday, ended up doing Mission Peak in 98* heat!

2,400 feet of climbing in 4.5 miles!

Fuk single speeding!


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

16.5 miles today on the Fuji singlespeed. The most I've done so far on the trails. Pretty wore out. I think I'll try 20t on the back. 18T can be tough at times. It's doable but damn my legs are burning on those long hills. Enjoy some pics from today.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep up the good work man! I do wonder, were you ever sized for the bike you're riding? I just notice in the pictures that your saddle is pretty low, leading one to believe that your frame is too large or you are not getting a full extension through your pedal strokes. What ever is comfortable for you is all that really matters, just an inquiry. Could make a huge difference in how wore out you are after riding.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

austinTRON said:


> Keep up the good work man! I do wonder, were you ever sized for the bike you're riding? I just notice in the pictures that your saddle is pretty low, leading one to believe that your frame is too large or you are not getting a full extension through your pedal strokes. What ever is comfortable for you is all that really matters, just an inquiry. Could make a huge difference in how wore out you are after riding.


How high should my saddle be? I was sized but I moved my saddle when I had replaced the seat. I keep thinking it needs to be higher. I'm only 5'8" and fit just over the frame of the bike.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

got a nice 19 mile ride in before the heat kicked in....


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

you want your leg to get a full extension at the bottom of your pedal stroke. Sometimes (and especialy on 29ers) you may have to tip-toe to touch the ground while you're still on your saddle. Try sitting on your bike while leaning against a wall or something, position one of your cranks to point directly down at the ground and make sure you are sat square on your saddle. You'll want just a slight bend in your knee. You don't want your knee locked out or totally straight cause that can cause pain in the long-run. A full extension through your pedal stroke = more efficient pedal stroke and less work for you. This is just a basic way to do it. I'm sure others will have some tips to add, but that's a quick way to get in the right ballpark. The more you ride the more you will want to fine tune your fit on your bike, saddle position, bars, stems, etc. etc.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

austinTRON said:


> Keep up the good work man! I do wonder, were you ever sized for the bike you're riding? I just notice in the pictures that your saddle is pretty low, leading one to believe that your frame is too large or you are not getting a full extension through your pedal strokes. What ever is comfortable for you is all that really matters, just an inquiry. Could make a huge difference in how wore out you are after riding.


You mean like this


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For an XC/efficient-pedaling seat position, I raise the seat until I can barely pedal with my HEELS on pedals, without rocking my hips. That leaves a little bend in the knee when my foot is positioned for proper pedaling.

People have different preferences for seat height. Some like it a little lower for coping with bumpy ground.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

14 miles and 1,700 feet of climbing. Lots of fun little lava rock sections.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got back from a ride. Trying to get my fiancé some practice on the trails. She's getting better. Just needs to work on the hills and positioning herself better. We adjusted our seats higher and boy did that help out a lot. What a difference it made. We weren't nearly as worn out as we usually get. Definitely helps the legs with pedaling more efficiently.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Green is starting to come back from our big fire.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Excuse the cell pictures it was really bright and my iphone was having trouble.

Well I got to take my Unit out for it's proper ride yesterday. I went up to Peacock Flats/Kealia Trail on the North Shore of Oahu. The opening climb is 2.5 miles with some 15 deg grades in there. I admit I walked most of it since it was fire roads. I had to save my energy for the next 7.3 miles of fast up and downs. After that we hit Kealia Trail which drops down through 1.5 miles of switchbacks to Dillingham Airfield. My buddy I was riding with was using an Intense SS2 and he flew down the gnarliest trail on the island. I proceeded to ride my Unit down. Well I did about half of it. It's basically a super rocky downhill style course on the side of a sheer cliff. 


We then went to Pupukea/Sunset Hills just past Waimea Bay. This was more singletrack, but was so fun. By then end of the day my legs gave out and I had to walk the last hill up and out the Jeep. Overall we did about 20 miles and 4500 vertical feet of climbing.




I really liked the rigid fork but I think for what I have here on the island I'm going to get a suspension fork.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*BearBrook Single Speed Sunday*









Highest Point on my ride in BearBrook State Park (NH) Yesterday.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

As much as I appreciate the cleavage and rear pics.. I must point out that she is sporting more gears than allowed in this thread..


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

vudu said:


> As much as I appreciate the cleavage and rear pics.. I must point out that she is sporting more gears than allowed in this thread..


Haha. But I'm on a singlespeed. Am I not good enough for you? Next time ill show more of my chest. Lol


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Been trying to get back on the bike and back in shape after a 3 year hiatus... at the local trails:


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Just complete my first Wacky Wednesday ride at Loyce Harpe Park. Just when you think you know a trail, ride it in reverse direction.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Man your Wednesdays sure are wacky around there!


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

Zippy29er said:


> View attachment 814435
> 
> 
> Highest Point on my ride in BearBrook State Park (NH) Yesterday.


Karate Monkey has the ultimate steelframe.
Perfect geometry !


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

*Friday at Jemima Mount...*

Friday at Jemima Mount...


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

AZ Trail in Flagstaff


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yesterday headed out to Darwin's Revenge again...won't be many more trips on this frame (even though it's a '13,it's just a bit harsh for old spinal injuries,cheap aluminum),have a new steel On One Inbred frame in th workshop as we speak :thumbsup:


----------



## TacoBeer (Sep 9, 2008)

My new ride, had it less than 3 weeks. Not a riding pic, I'm riding only at nights right now so action pics aren't working well.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

From this morning's ride. Perfect weather. Mid 70's with a light breeze.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

madaca said:


> Next time ill show more of my chest. Lol


My vote is for that. And arms; I like arms. Thanks.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

bear creek / pinhoti ride


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Sunday early morning ride. Decided I wanted to take it easy, get back quick, and watch the tour, but somehow I ended up climbing more than I did yesterday in half the miles.



















Hard to see in the pic but this is a tough little hill for SS. The trail on the left bend is like 2 feet of sand then it cuts right and has that steep quick climb that is rocky. Got to get enough speed to do the sandy turn without pedaling (since I'll spin out) and then hammer up the rock face has hard as I can. Got it on my third try.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

TacoBeer said:


> View attachment 815520
> 
> 
> My new ride, had it less than 3 weeks. Not a riding pic, I'm riding only at nights right now so action pics aren't working well.


Sweet ride! What chainring are you using with those XTR cranks?


----------



## TacoBeer (Sep 9, 2008)

mcoplea said:


> Sweet ride! What chainring are you using with those XTR cranks?


32t Surly chainring and 18t Surly cog. I know, kind of contradictory using heavy steel parts with an XTR crank but it's a left over from my old gear days and I didn't have enough to purchase a new crank, but why when this one works just as good as any other. as is 24lbs and can get lighter but I have to pay big for it.(not in the budget for a few years)


----------



## ianwisch (Aug 3, 2004)

*Flagstaff AZ, Shultz pass: 5:30 am*


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Serious hills today. Unfortunately my Strava bugged out during the upload.









Luckily I had riding pal. Riding with another SSer great experience. We screamed at each other while we are trying to get up the many hills.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

All to myself in the heat and humidity in Connecticut today:


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Just after sunrise.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

103 degrees today but managed 22 miles out of it! Lots of snakes, lizards, deer and Tarantulas on the trails today too.







Is it my RaRas that cause all this dirt to get kicked up? My shins are always twice as dirty as every one elses, lol. Gotta love that red dirt!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Took a nice slow ride at McAllister park here in San Antonio with the family. All was good then we hit some rain for about 5 minutes or so. Enough to cool us down but created a lot of mud. Yesterday I went to the local Frankenbike swap meet. My first time going. I found a race face bash guard for $3.00 and got a cannondale seat bag for $2.00. Can't pass up a deal like that. I'll definitely be going to these monthly bike swap meets from now on. Enjoy some muddy pics.


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Q!!q!q!quality aquatic! Q


----------



## Edmuggles (May 8, 2013)

Morning coffee after a short test ride


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

From yesterday's oramm recovery ride


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Here are some pictures from the weekend's riding...*


----------



## minhhieubf (Mar 5, 2013)

Moc Chau - Viet Nam


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Shalom where is that 3rd pic from??


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

The third picture was taken in Naseby, New Zealand. Very small little town, surrounded by forest (timber is the primary industry, I guess, along with farming in the surrounding areas). Vast trail networks through the forests.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

that is freakin gorgeous! Reminds me of some places I used to hike through when I was on my way to a secret little remote camping spot I used to frequent when I lived in Vail. The trees there are small because it's right at the timber line.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I love it there! Seems like I need to visit Vail sooner rather than later now!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

austinTRON said:


> 103 degrees today but managed 22 miles out of it! Lots of snakes, lizards, deer and Tarantulas on the trails today too.
> 
> Is it my RaRas that cause all this dirt to get kicked up? My shins are always twice as dirty as every one elses, lol. Gotta love that red dirt!


Sweet, I get that free "tan" sometimes too. Nice ride piics too.



Possum Jones said:


> From yesterday's oramm recovery ride


NIce, is that South Carolina or?

SHalom, nice pics too.


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great day in Minnesota.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

Took the Carve for a short ride today before I had to meet some friends for drinks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Q (Jul 15, 2013)

Possum Jones said:


> From yesterday's oramm recovery ride


Beautiful looking bike, looks nice and wet there too!


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

*Rassin*







Rassin the ss.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

James Q said:


> Beautiful looking bike, looks nice and wet there too!


Thanks!

It actually just stopped raining before that pic. You can see it raining on the mountains in the distance. That trail is mainly slick rock and it hooks up better than you would think when wet. So much fun!

Natedogz, that's in the DuPont State Forest in western NC.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

guitarmark said:


> View attachment 819650
> Rassin the ss.


Where is this? Looks fun!


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Beach....








then rocks...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

^ awesome, Saddle Up. i like the disc brake and slider option. we should ride one day with our cruiser/mtb 

and i assume this is an import bike?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes we should! The bike was for the Japanese market.


----------



## DJohnson (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

Been hitting the trails almost daily with my fiancé. I love this Fuji SS. 32/18T has worked out great. Was hard at first but now I can blast away with this gearing. The kenda slant six ghetto tubeless on mavic cross rides are working out great.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Fun trail! Worth the four mile climb. I actually climbed up there twice to bomb back down.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful day! You may not believe this but while I was riding through a thick forested area there is a section of trail that goes though a clearing, and a hawk literaly tried to pull my helmet off. Not even joking. Scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

24 miles of SS singletrack bliss today.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Trying out the new wheels and new bell in the blistering TX heat.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

the iphone4 camera is crap! this is me launching off a rock on a fast flowy downhill.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a little rocky on the descent


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

A little rocky getting to the top too


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Yesterday's post ride beverage in observance of IPA day!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice ride today, not too exhausting.









It's funny what you find in the bush some days


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The rain and hail just skirted me to both the north and south.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Don Valley, The Ridge*


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ellicottville NY


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

dinoadventures said:


> Beach....
> 
> then rocks...


Great pics. What kind of bike is that?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

just before we got hit by a nasty storm.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Not the most flattering photo, but look at the view!




Even my wife agrees, this will be called the vagina tree.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Ride this morning.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dltd


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

*Slight change of pace from the rigid Jabber*

Same 32x20 ratio, making climbing tougher, but it's all grins from there!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice day for a ride. Spent most of it clearing branches off the trail after a storm yesterday.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Vincent3elly said:


> New year, new thread! Post up pics from your recent SS ride here!


lol, what?

Nice pic steveob, is that a Carve you're riding?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Explored Austin's Bull Creek today. good trails overall but kept getting lost in un-rideable underbrush.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

austinTRON said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Nice pic steveob, is that a Carve you're riding?


Thanks Austin. Yeah, it's a 2012 Carve SS. Niner fork, XT brakes, Crest Rims and Ardents.

Here's a pic from today. (Click pic to see bigger size)


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

That's an awesome bike. I tried so hard to get ahold of a Carve SL but they are freakin ghosts around here. I tried for 5-6 months to EP one but they have to have 10+ in stock to EP them. They never seem to have any in stock period, in a perpetual state of back-order. So I put my name on the list and decided to just pay retail - 20%. Then our spec rep said he could only get me a 2014 model and I was like... hell no! I want that matte/satin black one. Have you seen the new ones? Pretty cool, but doesn't hold a candle to the 2013.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

A pic during my ride yesterday...loving this bike!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

austinTRON said:


> That's an awesome bike. I tried so hard to get ahold of a Carve SL but they are freakin ghosts around here. I tried for 5-6 months to EP one but they have to have 10+ in stock to EP them. They never seem to have any in stock period, in a perpetual state of back-order. So I put my name on the list and decided to just pay retail - 20%. Then our spec rep said he could only get me a 2014 model and I was like... hell no! I want that matte/satin black one. Have you seen the new ones? Pretty cool, but doesn't hold a candle to the 2013.


Thanks again. I love mine. Awesome climbing bike and even with the rigid fork, it's a blast down hills. I like the new Crave SS, especially without the rack mounts and 215g lighter but I wanted an all black one myself too. I do like the polished look, but not with the red. I'd prefer if it was more like the 2010 Stumpy SS frame.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

...............


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Did some exploring last nite, the trail was pretty tame but nice views


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Not much is dry today but I'll take what I can get. Is it still a blinglespeed if it's always dirty?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Action shots...pics by FatChance.

Blue Mtn, Peekskill, NY





SPP


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Was out of town Mon-Fri. Felt so good to get on the bike today.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

At the bobsled starting gate..


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Fish your bike looks awesome, strangley the whole 69er concept makes sense to me now. How does it ride?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Raining yesterday so I took my commuter bike for a rare recreational ride










Unfortunately one of the ties that holds the expandable panniers in place on that bag got busted when I loaded up with groceries on the way home. Hopefully topeak has decent warranty support.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Fish your bike looks awesome, strangley the whole 69er concept makes sense to me now. How does it ride?


It is a confident bike, great climber when locked and the suspension makes you go real fast on descents. I am not too sure about my front tire though, keeps washing out on tight turns.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Rainy rail trail ride to the cottage.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

byrot said:


>


I miss riding this sort of thing.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick ride at a local loop today.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Last night.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Swift Ride*

Solo Ride on the Singular on the Single Track.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Yesterday, Lory State Park.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Today. Near home.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Brain officially refreshed...







Couple of hours of trail time this morning wiped away a whole buncha stress.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

This week not far from home.


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

From yesterday after work


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*Daley Ranch*









Over 90F + humidity = not so ideal conditions..., but had a good time anyway.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lunchtime ride yesterday.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Riding in Wanaka over the weekend. Stunning early spring weather!
Deans Bank





















Sticky Forest


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Somebody discarded a mattress in the parking lot, so I did something that every mother in the world would scream at me for:


Banging on a dirty mattress like that,......

.....glad to see you're sporting heavy rubber!


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

*Kona UNIT 2013*


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

A little sandy, but fun anyway.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I am spending a month in Austin. The trails here suck and make me feel like I am going to die. I rode up this hill (they called it the Lakeway Trail) and almost hurled. I haven't wanted to puke that bad since I first started riding SS.










From Saturday. They call this one City Park and it's composed of 4 foot drops, steps, and sharp pointy things.










I rode Sunday too- but I was too busy crying to take a picture.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha that's funny. What does not kill you makes you stronger man.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

A little Indian Creek / Colorado Trail sets the mind at ease :thumbup:


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

My first SS and I love it, pics from 6 mile park in NJ


----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

From Jack Rabbit Trail in NC this weekend. Top of Orange.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Last nights ride - too busy trying to keep my lungs inside me to take a photo on the way up, and could not be arsed stopping after the slog to get to the downhill. Taken at the top.







The best training I have ever had has been trying to keep this little bastard in sight up a hill!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So not a MTB but I was on dirt.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice photo larry...not sure why but it reminds me of old photos from the 80's in the days of wool jerseys.


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

This was on my regular, after work loop yesterday.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Evening ride yesterday with the pup.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

moefosho, what kind of Dog do you have there?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

He is a Hungarian Vizsla sometimes called Magyar Vizsla. Incredible Mountain biking dog and even better hunter.
Here are a couple more pics of him.






















If you click on my profile you can see him when he was a pup. He has grown up quite a bit. About 12 months old now.

here is a cool video of a vizlsa mountain biking (i need to buy a go pro!)
Downhill mountain biking at The Lookout (Swinley Forest) with Amber the Downhill Dog filmed on GoPro - YouTube


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> So not a MTB but I was on dirt.


That chick ain't liking what she's seein'.

Just ordered up a Crosscheck. I'll be SSCX this winter.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that's what I call a vacation.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> A little sandy, but fun anyway.


Nice Siren, don't see enough of them. I'm a fan of the bent top tube look.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like Thursday morning is gonna be my thing...at least until the afternoon temps leave the triple digits.








Got a wee bit of moisture over night. Bokor's first time with a little mud on it. Good times!







Starting to figure out new routes and loops at this spot. Super stoked.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I was too busy racing the sunset, to think about photos.

Recently, I've been really enjoying these quick evening rides. There's no time to go very far, so I can afford to go faster: no need to worry about saving some strength for the last hour because the last hour is almost the same as the first.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Turned out to a nice evening after all...


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just got my dream bike built custom by belltown bikes here in CT. I am absolutely in love with it.

photo(17) by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ that looks really sweet


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

NZ truly has to be one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

HomegrownMN said:


> A little Indian Creek / Colorado Trail sets the mind at ease :thumbup:


Want to go Sunday? huh huh


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I think so! If you ever make it down here, let me know. I am always happy to share the trails with fellow mountain bikers!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

From today:










Post ride liquid refreshment.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn! you have some hairy arm pits!!


----------



## climberx (Oct 31, 2009)

SS fun in SoCal mtn's.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

First ride on the new SS steed yesterday.

[URL="


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome! And congrats on the new bike!


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

FOTR race pic.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Water looked clean enough to drink... but I didn't










Apparently people ride up this.


----------



## mike5250 (Aug 8, 2010)

Been lurking for a while! Picked up my first SS yesterday and had a fun first ride. Going to need to stick with flat pedals until I get used to riding again. I have been sticking to the streets for a few years but it got too boring!

Mike


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Testing out the ContourROAM picture mode from this weekends fun.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

This morning's quick blat...........


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Goot gracious that's a nice Walt. Tapered HT, sub-17" CS (I'm assuming). I'll have a Walt one day.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, yep the chainstays go all the way down to either 16.1 or 16.3.(?) Pretty short either way. Haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Peavine trail Prescott, AZ looking at the Dells and Granite mtn.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Had to break out the lights for the first time since spring.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

251 said:


>


toight like a tiger


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

My first podium finish on my 5 day old Nature Boy. Thirds.
Was super fun!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

20th Annual Piney Hills Race!!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Slaughter Pen Hollow / Bentonville, AR









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Mfour (Jun 16, 2012)

dfp23 said:


> View attachment 835903
> 
> 
> Peavine trail Prescott, AZ looking at the Dells and Granite mtn.


Awesome pic


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Pain on The Plains S.A.S. Race #8


----------



## mattgVT (Nov 9, 2010)

*PugSSley*








PugSSley - actually dingle speed with WI DOS freewheel, but one speed per ride!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!!!^^^^


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

At the Belgian Nationals, two weeks ago...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Usery trails Mesa, Az


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Dropbars have been on for about a week, and I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Desert Classic-Phoenix


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Some shots from the weekends 6 hour.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome Pics there Shalom!!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

BuFFy-ZA said:


> awesome Pics there Shalom!!


Thanks Buffy. Taken by a professional photographer - nothing I could ever accomplish myself!!


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Madrid.....


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*Morning ride*


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

BLORA ain't no joke...








Rocks, roots, a copperhead sunning itself, always something getting thrown at you.

And since this is Texas...might as well add a Longhorn for good measure..









Good times!!!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately no safe fell from the sky!!!
Couldn't get my bike in the pic cause I was trying to get the coyote, but I was riding my SS.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Second ride on this new rig ...



SPP


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

This Kona.... :yikes::yikes:


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

SlowPokePete said:


> Second ride on this new rig ...
> 
> 
> 
> SPP


Looks sweet - that a raijin? Hoping for a extended ride report thread at some point, I've been wondering for a long time how that would ride with a shorter fork


----------



## howard78 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Todays ride near Oslo, Norway*









The sun is fighting fiercely to keep the snow away.


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Is this a Genesis?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Unfortunately no safe fell from the sky!!!


Great animals.


----------



## howard78 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, It's a Genesis Fortitude Adventure. The Fortitude SS is not available as a frameset only, so I had to go for the Adventure. It rides fantastic!


----------



## bmeier7 (Sep 17, 2013)

Second ride on my semi-new bike (used some parts from previous bike). Still waiting on new Arch Ex wheelset that should be here next week.

This is my first rigid bike...I'm really liking it!


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful early fall morning in Durham Forest, Ontario.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mr Pink


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Love the pink bike! What frame is it?


----------



## dgoak (Feb 19, 2007)

*1993 Trek 930 singletrack shx*

First ride after converting to SS. Refreshed manitu4 fork.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Gold Canyon:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

SlowPokePete said:


> Second ride on this new rig ...
> 
> 
> 
> SPP


Very Nice Pete - I've got the Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL which is a very similar frame - also running with a Niner RDO fork and SS. I love the Ti SS rigid set up, but mine is not very compliant - it's mighty stiff but exceptionally responsive.

What wheels are those?

Pics to follow, when the rain stops...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

BigWheels...they are Flows on Kings.

I have a feeling that when I get my alum HighBall rigid built up again is when I will realize the little bits of compliance the ti frame is giving me...

SPP


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

michaelscott said:


> Love the pink bike! What frame is it?


2014 Surly 1X1

Surly Frame and Fork
Race Face Turbine LP 5 Bolt 110 bcd
Race Face 34t Chainring
Race Face Taper BB
Surly Ultra Hub Set
Sun Inferno 27 650b Rims
Schwalbe Racing Ralphs 650x2.225
White Industries ENO 16t Freewheel 
Ritchey WCS Seatpost and Stem
23lbs


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Lunch today






















Breakfast Monday


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a great ride today. Started in fog, got to the sun and then had this fantastic light the whole way down. You can see Mt Rainier just above the clouds if you look close.


trail by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

Summit by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

Light2 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Gold Canyon AZ


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Giving platform pedals a try again, I get nasty quad and or calf cramps around 12-13 miles from eastern PA. terrain


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

There are some great pics and makes me want to ride all these places. This was on my way home from work tonight. Had to stop for a pic.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ferris and Cameron skipped school on Friday!*

And rode Antelope Island instead..



















I was on the KM.


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Kona Unit 2013 by El Gen, on Flickr


Kona Unit 2013 by El Gen, on Flickr


Kona Unit 2013 by El Gen, on Flickr


----------



## ktmracer124 (Jan 8, 2013)

My first ride on my new Salsa El Mariachi was a my first ever 6 hour race. It was also the first time I have ever ridden rigid. The longest I have ever been on a bike up until this point is about 2 hours. Go big or go home I guess, but I had a blast and now I am hooked.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Some pictures from Palmer Park







[/url]


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Gosh I love fall weather.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

Buddy calls and says, "Let's do lunch."

I look out the window and say, "Damn, got a big meeting...." 

2007 GF Rig White Bros Carbon Fork

Lunch in GB - Placer County, CA


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

25 and a half very fun SS miles today


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It's my winterbike, but it's not winter yet:



(toes were plenty cold after 3 hours though)


----------



## milksteak (Sep 17, 2011)

*Sansom Park. Fort Worth TX*


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Feather River, Marysville CA


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

Timberland Trails
San Mateo, Rizal
Philippines


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Scandalous


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Trick or Treat!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

The last couple times we rode Mt Penn we tried to find our way back to this tree. So decided when we found it today we should make the most of it 






Full disclosure - my brother nedsdead715 cleaned the log first the clips just fit together better this way


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shoreline last night, 11/6*

While I hate the time change in the fall, it does afford me the opportunity to get out with the lights for a dinner-time ride.







Snapped my chain, but luckily it was towards the end of the ride and it was literally downhill all the way home.


----------



## nath8 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Mt Beauty*

A view over Mt Beauty, Victoria, Australia. Taken on Sunday's ride.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Friday night lights....


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

Sometimes


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

After a pic like this, downhill pics are expected.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Out for a nice fall ride.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Bought new shoes at the mall for my ride today. 

My on ramp for the bridge home.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

This AM's ride at our local Trail...

This is my brothers Pipedream and my Ragley TD-1..



And my Ragley looking up the hill...


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Pike National Forest in Colorado


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Probably the last big ride before I put gears on it for the winter.


----------



## tedbarbeau (Aug 4, 2009)

Clean bar.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

NE SSCX, State Champ Runnerup.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*City Creek Canyon by night.*

1/2 pavement, 1/2 dirt, and had to poach a trail even to get that. Grabbed the BIG ring at the top.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Snow ride to the top of City Creek Canyon*

Had a little extra resistance today!


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Maiden voyage of my semi fat tires at Feather River.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*LMBCS Series Fianle*


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The 15-20 mph headwind didn't make things any easier, but I'll take perfect trails with no snow mid-November any day.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## mtbpkdude (Oct 13, 2013)

Good day today, did about 17 miles of trail riding in the morning then played around on my dirt jumps in the afternoon.

Sweet singletrack and a nice view of the Richmond city skyline at the end of Northbank:
View attachment 849385


Kona Stuff taking a break in some fall foilage near the end of Buttermilk West:
View attachment 849386


Saw some wildlife, this guy let me get up close to him long enough to snap some photos:
View attachment 849387
View attachment 849388
View attachment 849389


Kona at the trail sign for Buttermilk East:
View attachment 849390


Flow line & beginner line at the dirt jumps:








Flow line - rhythm set:








Havin' fun!








Chillin at the dj's:








Le Stuff








Apologies for weirdness with pictures, first time using these forums.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Not one to miss the first snowfall...*

and temps below zero with the windchill, but I had to get out! First ride since mid October when i broke my hand! my bike is on the left and my buddies is on the right.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Star Bend


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, a lot has happened since the last time I was on here. In any case, more about that in a different thread. Here's a couple of pics from my ride on Sat afternoon on my new toy.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Since it was such a gorgeous day:










Trying out the new 15mm thru axle to 5mm QR adapter. Way better than the mavic reducers (which were causing a bunch of vibration in the front during braking) so far. No front wheel "thunk" when hitting the front a bit hard on the chunky stuff.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Riding the Chevette*

I know I know, two of those bikes are geared but mine on the right mounting the chevette and is certainly a SS  This was taken after each of us did the up and over this old Chevette that was "parked" in the woods. I am also the one sitting in the car... crazy singlespeeders!


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

short ride, but fun nonetheless


----------



## Dirttrackin280h (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

IstongKowldPaRin said:


> short ride, but fun nonetheless


Nice, really badass black everything but with a few touches of silver. I do like the look of a black rim and hub with silver spokes. Good work.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Never even considered this possibility


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

wow

how did this happen and what does your shoe look like?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

byrot said:


> wow
> 
> how did this happen and what does your shoe look like?


JRA 

It actually broke really cleanly









I was moving pretty good and caught a root that was sticking out of the high side of the trail. Actually happy it didn't give right there, because I would've gotten really messed up.

Told my friend I didn't need a ride, gonna go hit the rocky loop that I really like and take the rail trail home (10 miles). It gave halfway through loop, at first I thought I'd just come unclipped but there was no getting back in. The rocks were actually manageable but spinning as if my life depends on it to maintain 10mph on that rail trail was not fun. Took its till on my ankles too.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*SS uber Clementine*

Thomas' bench, on da connectah....


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my shoe story, since we are on the subject..







last week my foot tried to dig a log out of the ground and the log won. Shoe is stitched up, but my foot worse for wear....bugger not being able to ride but happy I didn't break it!


----------



## GunPilot (May 26, 2013)

*Hawes trail, Mesa AZ 21 DEC 2013*

Micheal Pigg on his Redline Monocog:









Yours truly on my Redline Monobelt (now a MonoChain):


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

Spectacular ride today in NC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lookout Bench at Granite Bay*

Hard Mary SS Test ride..


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Kona Unit Mud by El Gen, on Flickr


Kona Unit 2013 by El Gen, on Flickr


Kona Unit & Bloom by El Gen, on Flickr


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Kona Unit Mud by El Gen, on Flickr


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Brought in the new year right!*


----------



## xfulanox (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

How do you like that fork?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Powdering my nose Sun morning


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

It was a good day to be in the PNW yesterday.


blackcat by lawrencejobe, on Flickr


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> It was a good day to be in the PNW yesterday.
> 
> 
> blackcat by lawrencejobe, on Flickr


I just ruined my pants. Great looking ride.


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

*Rocks*

No riding today....It was -2 when I woke up and the trails are covered with a nasty mix of snow and ice. This photo is from this Nov and was taken on a ride in Michaux State Forest in PA.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

michaelscott said:


> I just ruined my pants. Great looking ride.


Thanks. It has been 2 years since I built it and it still feels like the Honeymoon.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

East Tennessee, Booker T. State Park.


----------



## mtbpkdude (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice ride, what frame is that?


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, it's a Salsa El Mar.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Old Salmon Falls Bridge*

Normally under water.....

Haro Mary SS


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

Neat photos!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a great ride yesterday. Crazy storm came through Friday and Saturday so there was quite a bit of blow down all over the trail but overall the trail was in great shape. A little muddy but hey, it's the PNW.
And yes, I am running a old man gear.


Blow by lawrencejobe, on Flickr

Crash by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
trail by lawrencejobe, on Flickr


----------



## ATXSS (Mar 15, 2004)

Resurrected the El Mar for 2014.


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

LARRYJO said:


> Had a great ride yesterday. Crazy storm came through Friday and Saturday so there was quite a bit of blow down all over the trail but overall the trail was in great shape. A little muddy but hey, it's the PNW.
> And yes, I am running a old man gear.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Larry. Where are these shots taken? I live in Seattle, don't recognise those trails.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

rockhammer said:


> Nice pictures Larry. Where are these shots taken? I live in Seattle, don't recognise those trails.


Grand Ridge. I start on the I-90 side and ride to Duthie, do a couple laps and then back.
Its around 14-15 miles round trip.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*near home!*

love SS


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

Airing my Reeb out on the way to a third place finish in the SS Duo category at 12 Hours of Papago here in Tempe, AZ last weekend.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

razardica said:


> Airing my Reeb out on the way to a third place finish in the SS Duo category at 12 Hours of Papago here in Tempe, AZ last weekend.


Way to go...I raced quad...didn't podium...had great time none the less!!!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> Had a great ride yesterday. Crazy storm came through Friday and Saturday so there was quite a bit of blow down all over the trail but overall the trail was in great shape. A little muddy but hey, it's the PNW.
> And yes, I am running a old man gear.


Doesn't matter what gearing is on a Black Cat. It's a sweet bike no matter what.


----------



## zach349 (Aug 5, 2010)

*First ride on my first SS*









crappy iphone picture taken in the rain


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

View of Parksville lake from Forest Road.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 26, 2007)

From a cold day at Bent Creek near Asheville, NC.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Flying Jabber!


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

AlexCuse said:


> JRA
> 
> It actually broke really cleanly
> 
> ...


That's why I stopped using the egg beaters. They are really tough on shoe soles when you are out of the saddle a lot on SS. The lack of surrounding support on the pedal eats away the plastic on your shoe.


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

Ridgeline trail DuPont St Forrest


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Very fine snow on Tuesday made for slippery ride today, 19 degrees is keeping the snow powdery.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)




----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Riding the local paved trail in downtown Baltimore, much more interesting with 4-6" of snow on it...


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Took the gf out for her first run on her new Raleigh M30 I converted for her. She had a blast even though it had just broke into the low 20's when we got to the trail.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

A great day for first tracks on the Front Range









www.jpaks.com


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

michaelscott said:


>


This looks like a fun climb! Where is it?


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

It's in Thousand Oaks CA. That hill the geared rider is walking up is about a quarter of a mile and 22% grade avg.

In his defense he did spend the previous night drinking .

But then again, so did I.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

lovely winter so far


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

michaelscott said:


> It's in Thousand Oaks CA. That hill the geared rider is walking up is about a quarter of a mile and 22% grade avg.
> 
> In his defense he did spend the previous night drinking .
> 
> But then again, so did I.


Nice...

SPP


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Crazy Snow Day here in Alabama today. All roads in the county were closed. Took my SS on a 25 mile road ride.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

Weaselman2 I don't know how you found a road with now cars. My friend's kids were stuck at school and he was stuck at work since he couldn't get out of the lot to get to the school to get his kids....Crazy southern winter this year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

good god...the last time i rode my SS in 2013 was in november!


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*Another snow pic*

A little snow in East Tennessee.


----------



## changed (Aug 10, 2012)

rob1035 said:


> Riding the local paved trail in downtown Baltimore, much more interesting with 4-6" of snow on it...


Jones Falls?

I'm in Baltimore, my first 29er is arriving on Monday... Any good places to ride around here other than Patapsco?


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

City Creek Canyon yesterday (2/1)


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Monkey in the middle*

In the clockwise direction, this is at the end of the downhill on Keyawee trail Uwharrie National Forrest Troy NC.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Snow is all but gone, Tomorrow 4-6 more inches on its way.









Had to walk up this one.









Only a mile to go to get back to the parking lot


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

please, delete.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

Very early AM up City Creek Canyon.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*Cool photo.*



SCOOTERINSLC said:


> View attachment 867039
> 
> 
> Very early AM up City Creek Canyon.


Nice pic. Where is this?


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*Maiden Voyage for the WW*



High Desert Trail System; Mesa 1; Gallup, NM


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Lake Guntersville State Park


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Close to my stomping ground. Love Cutchenmine Trail. It was my first SS ride, haven't ridden a geared MTB since.


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

It was at the top a very steep climb. Pretty sure very few people tried to get up this road. You can see tire tracks, so a few people had done it.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr 6800
is that bird of prey the real deal?
looks like it could carry you bike away if it wanted


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

This ride started off with a 2 mile 1,200 elevation gain. Ouch. 20 miles and 3,200 feet of climbing. Going to sleep good tonight.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Let's see if a panorama works. My Dingle Pug at Wissahickon Creek yesterday:


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Thursday's ride. Owl Creek Park, TX. Good times.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Snowmageddon in NC 2/13*


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Blowing Springs - Bella Vista, AR









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

have2ride2day said:


> Lake Guntersville State Park


Is this a "69er"? If not tricky angle. Cool bike.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

Trust me, it's a single speed...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

patski said:


> Trust me, it's a single speed...
> 
> View attachment 870188


So is this 2 rides with two lights, or 2 on a 29 and 2 on a 16. it's a really good pic.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

buddhak said:


> Let's see if a panorama works. My Dingle Pug at Wissahickon Creek yesterday:


buddhak, is your pug fixed?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

We need a 2014 thread...if it wasn't for the fact that my last ss ride was in November 2013 due to a complaining knee I'd start it myself...

That an the couple of feet of snow we've got out there right now...



SPP


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay: Feen Rock at night*

The lower light line is me on a Haro Mary SS, the taller line is dwick37 on a SIR9... 

foto by: Dennis Tromburg Photography



Ridnparadise said:


> So is this 2 rides with two lights, or 2 on a 29 and 2 on a 16. it's a really good pic.





patski said:


> Trust me, it's a single speed...
> 
> View attachment 870188


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are a few pictures from my last few rides.

This week









Last week









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't get out in time before the thaw yesterday...


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

ohcaras said:


> Didn't get out in time before the thaw yesterday...


Had the same problem on Sunday

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

.i..


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

It kind of is a problem when it builds up to the point your bike won't roll anymore . It was that sticky mud that wouldn't even come off with a nozzle on the end of the hose.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

S'up w/the ****ing puss'mobile. Gears?


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

p08757 said:


> Had the same problem on Sunday
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Poor trails!


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

This trail should be under a lot of snow this time of year. Tahoe is in bad shape.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> buddhak, is your pug fixed?


Yessir. 17/20 dingle cog from Surly, 35/32 up front.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its a little snowy in Michigan but still lots of fun!!!:madman::thumbsup:


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=465596

Sick bike!!!


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

have2ride2day said:


> Lake Guntersville State Park


Sick bike!!!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

First ride of 2014! BST. Ogden Ut.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Kisherceg said:


> you shoul have read the whole post I wrote


Been there done that chief.

ps. spell check



Kisherceg said:


> would a pic without gears make you calm?


This place used to be a lot more ****ing fun. Sarcasm was a staple & generally expected, if not often inferred.

What ss saddle bolts should I get?

pps. Nice work, Bo... I'm missing Utard'ville. Hard.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Another great February day of 60 degrees in northern Utah. Wait?? What??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max5480 (Jun 19, 2010)

OperatorBo said:


> Another great February day of 60 degrees in northern Utah. Wait?? What??


DUDE!! We should totally ride our SS Bianchis together. I'm in Salt Lake. Here's a pic of mine two nights ago.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

max5480 said:


> DUDE!! We should totally ride our SS Bianchis together. I'm in Salt Lake. Here's a pic of mine two nights ago.
> 
> View attachment 872437


He'll yeah! I wish there was a SS club in the area, or maybe there is, but I can't find one. Or we should try and get one started. But yeah, I would like to ride with other SSers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The ORIGINAL PinchFlat (Jan 27, 2009)

Last Sunday.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Another nightime Photo*

Haro Mary SS on Feen Rock @ Granite Bay

Fotos by Dennis Tromburg


----------



## jondc84 (Nov 15, 2013)

*North Georgia fire roads*

Put in 25 miles and 3,400 feet of elevation gain on the Kona Unit this morning in North Georgia.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*...meanwhile, down in southern AZ*

Yesterday's first real rain in since December made for a brilliant day out on the bike. AzTrail followed by a more leisurely loop.
Cheers,
M


----------



## Sandski (Feb 24, 2012)

*A muddy ride in Denmark.*

That´s why I have my fully rigid SS


----------



## mtbpkdude (Oct 13, 2013)

Manualing my way to a first place in the second moto of the day, season opener at Richmond BMX. 17-20 Cruiser class, singlespeed Kona Stuff.


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great conditions, hard pack snow


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Second ride on my first 29" wheel bike. Should have drank the kool-aid years ago. This is Peavine Mt in Reno Nevada. This bike is amazing.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

As you can see, I had a great ride today.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Lots of snow climbing and descending. Couple of creek crossings. Giving my new bike a thorough breaking in. This is on JP's trail in Truckee.








This is on Peavine mtn in Reno nv. No snow to deal with at the lower elevation.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Haro Mary SS Rigid above Lake Natoma*

foto by dennis tromburg









trail in daylight


----------



## clearthought (Mar 18, 2014)

This is from the first ride with this awesome ss I built up. This bike is definitely the most fun bike I've ever built up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Intense Hard Eddie LG built up as sexy as I could

17 lbs, 10 ounces of Intense Carbon Single Speed goodness!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^ sexy!


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

^^^ Nice! I love mine too. It's front squish though


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome bikes cant wait to post my new baby!


----------



## mfifer (Oct 16, 2012)

Moving to chattanooga in a little over a week. Was up there a week ago getting the lay of the land. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*Allaire State Park, NJ*


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

1x1, is that a Whisky No. 7 fork?

I did a DH race on my SS last summer:


In the process of building up a Vassago Verhauen with Whisky fork. I got spring fevah hhhhaaaahhhd


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bramshill Forrest, UK


----------



## zach349 (Aug 5, 2010)

*loving this bike*









some secret single track in SWPA. First longer ride on the new bike, taking a break in the shade.


----------



## weaselman2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cold Water Mtn Anniston AL 3.21.14

Perfect weather had the mountain mostly to myself.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes it IS a single speed!









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

After work ride today on Peavine Mt in Reno Nv. First ride out with my new bike sporting my rigid fork. Reminded me of my bikes in the 80's except my bike is half the weight now.


----------



## BayAreaSS (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful "after work" ride. Just a few mins from my house in San Jose, CA.


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

Evening ride on the singletrack...


----------



## BayAreaSS (Mar 28, 2014)

AKCheesehead said:


> Evening ride on the singletrack...
> 
> View attachment 880499


Single track? more like makin' tracks...brrrr


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

BayAreaSS said:


> Single track? more like makin' tracks...brrrr


Hell no! It was almost 40 today!


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

1x1clyde said:


> Intense Hard Eddie LG built up as sexy as I could
> 
> 17 lbs, 10 ounces of Intense Carbon Single Speed goodness!
> 
> View attachment 877887


Nice ride. Just a heads up. The carbon steerer tube of the fork should not be sticking up above the stem. The long compression nut used inside the steerer is designed to back up the clamping forces of the stem clamp. Right now the compression nut is mostly above the clamp putting stress on the hollow steerer. I know this is common practice with aluminum and steel steerers but carbon is a bit different. Have fun on your new ride.


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Primo Loop was primo today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Good ride yesterday before the rain came. This is a 300yd bridge the connects one trail to another. Before the bridge was built you had to bushwhack and climb through some nasty mud, muck and mire. We used to call this area Dagohbah in honor of the planet where Yoda lived.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Cunningham Park.

Queens, NY. 


SPP


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

A.E.LANDES PHOTOGRAPHY. Wedding Photography and Event Photographer in Washington, DC, Virginia, and Maryland. | Photography for Weddings and Special Events - Washington, D.C.

From Saturday at Lupine's International Intergalactic Global Open MTB Team Relay of the Multiverse.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

*last weekend..*

White Water Center, Charlotte NC.
Top of "Carpet"


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice shots--where were they taken?


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Coopers Gap in Rothrock State Forest, PA


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Looks awesome! I'm in far Western Maryland, and have been wanting to get up that way to ride. Not many trails left in the immediate vicinity, people getting militant about protecting their property. Looks like a great riding place to add!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Coopers Gap is some of the best riding I've ever done. Do yourself a favor and at least get yourself a Purple Lizard Map of Rothrock, better yet go to Freeze Thaw Cycles in State College and buy one there, then have them show you a good loop, it's hard to go wrong, though some trails are definitely better in one direction than others. There's more than 35 miles of awesome single track ranging from super buff fast stuff to hardcore technical rocky stuff and everything in between. I believe it was designated an IMBA Epic this past year. Not far away is the Allegrippis Trail System, which is about 30 miles of purpose built mountain bike trails that I can only describe as an enormous pump track. You don't need a map for that place, it's extremely well marked. Finally there a bunch of trails over by Tussey Mountain that are just fantastic. There is so much riding in this area it's kind of crazy to ponder the idea of not having nearby trails. I would make it a long weekend if I were you and spend a day at each of those places. The dudes at Freeze Thaw would be able to give you pointers and trail reccomendations, or if you are looking for a place to stay run by people who know the area like the back of their hand, give Rothrock Outfitters a call in Huntington, they specifically cater to the outdoor adventuring crowd.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That sounds great! My son and I love Raystown--we try to get there at least 4 times a year. It's only about 1:20 for us to get there. I think there was a race recently at Tussey? I hardcore SS guy from here went down there to race. That isn't terribly far. We'll have to get to Rothrock though. I'll look for you at DirtFest!


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm...no races I know of this season went through there yet except the FrozenFat Frozen 40 back in January, I would say your description of your friend as hardcore would be correct if that's the race. I probably met him. I had an injury two weeks prior in training and probably shouldn't have even attempted the Frozen 40, I DNF'd. The Stoopid 50 goes through there, I'm not sure if the Rothrock Trail Mix does or not. 

Tussey Mountain Trail is a ridge top trail that goes through a wild fire burn zone so it's wide open up on top. It's a really sick trail with lots of rock step-ups and gnarly stuff and the scenery is second to none in the area. If you like a good technical climb, run it west to east. If you just want an nice fairly smooth (by PA standards) switchbacked climb up and then some techy rolling terrain up top with a fun descent at the end, access the east end via Bail Out Trail and run it east to west.

See you at Dirt Fest, I'll be camping with the Bald Eagle Mountain Bike Association.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*Raccoon Mnt. Chattanooga, TN*

A nice day on the mountain!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Finally*

Finally, we've come into some good weather.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Corralled*

Out and about in NorCal!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*My 2013 Optimus Ti @ Huntsville and Double lake*


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Trails are still a little soft in places


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally got the new SS out for a proper shake down ride. I am absolutely amazed at this bike! I didn't think it would feel that much different than my old SS but it really does. It feels SO efficient. An exaggeration, but it feels like you just lay your leg on the pedal and it goes! I can sit and cruise up short climbs that had me standing on the steel frame. And it seems to handle so well. Just makes you want to rail turns. I don't know if it's the weight or the geometry. Probably a combination of the two. I had a blast on it. Can't wait to get out again.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiger Mountain just outside of Seattle opened up this weekend. What a weekend it was!
Blue Bird and 60+ degrees.
17mi and 3250ft of vert. It was a good day.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

What I did on Good Friday.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Been doing lots of road riding. First time on the SS in like a month. Felt awesome.


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Just IN LOVE at SS, my geared HT will be sitting in a corner for a while, so sad jaja


----------



## Zach156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Diablo


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

@Zach156

where is this?? Beautiful.


----------



## Zach156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Morgan Territory, Northern Cali.


----------



## Zach156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Brushy Peak


----------



## The ORIGINAL PinchFlat (Jan 27, 2009)

SS Krampus at Lamber Park


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Threw some Schwalbe Big Apple slicks and using the Jones for commuting. I love how it can plow through or over anything. Definitely makes the ride to and from work a lot more interesting 

Mural by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## zach349 (Aug 5, 2010)

*first big climb on the SS*


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH! You guys are killing me! Weather is nice and I'm on domestic lock down with multiple yardwork projects. Jonesing so bad to get on the bike. Maybe I should get lights and forgo sleep if I wanna ride?


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

MMS said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH! You guys are killing me! Weather is nice and I'm on domestic lock down with multiple yardwork projects. Jonesing so bad to get on the bike. Maybe I should get lights and forgo sleep if I wanna ride?


The method I use is to start ride at 6 am then I am done by the time the wife and kid are just waking up.


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

TahoeSS said:


> The method I use is to start ride at 6 am then I am done by the time the wife and kid are just waking up.


Ditto...if it's not done by the time the kids and wife wake up, it's not getting done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning ride in Daytona beach


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

*Urban ride @ world famous Fullerton Loop...lol*


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Gnarvesting the Yarra Trails

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

29er Inbred shakedown


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

What size frame is that On One Inbred and how are you tensioning your chain?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I rode farther on my SS today than I ever did before (20 miles of rail-trail to get to/from trails + 20 miles on the trails)


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Thats a lot of flat spinning. I dread flats almost as much as 15 degree climbs. Lets you work on your cadence speed.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

OOOpps...double post.

SPP


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

TahoeSS said:


> Thats a lot of flat spinning. I dread flats almost as much as 15 degree climbs. Lets you work on your cadence speed.


Yeah my legs were surprisingly dead trying to ride into work this morning. I think the rail trail is actually the harder part, physically. Pretty much have to pedal as fast as I can just to keep going 12-13 mph. Oof. At least the way home is downstream along the creek, so slightly downhill 

That looked like the photographer caught you in a moment of agony Pete, how'd you do?


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

> What size frame is that On One Inbred and how are you tensioning your chain?


Inbred is 16" and I am using Surly Singleator to tension the chain.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

hacker12 said:


> Inbred is 16" and I am using Surly Singleator to tension the chain.


How tall are you? I've been considering this frame just in between 16 and 18.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Blue Mtn ... Peekskill, NY ... The Chainstretcher ...



SPP


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Eastern Ontario just started to dry up and now we get a week of rain :madman:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay Flowers*


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Derby Day!!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

The cacti are out.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

My back is just starting to get use to a new year of SS


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Madrid....


----------



## alesk (Apr 26, 2012)

Climbed the highest hill in Helsinki, Finland with my SS. Amazing feeling! I thought I can never make it through the steep part.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Due to real life getting in the way of a good time...I haven't been on the bike in about a month. FINALLY went out today!!! First ride on flat pedals...stoked! First ride on new 2.3" tubeless tires...stoked! Goofy grin firmly affixed to face. Damn, I needed that!







Now back to the real world...


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Doing a bit of trail work today here in Georgia...


----------



## jondc84 (Nov 15, 2013)

JeffL said:


> Doing a bit of trail work today here in Georgia...
> 
> View attachment 894711


Where do you live & ride in GA. I'm over in East Cobb and hit up Sope Creek for my week night rides. If your in the area and you ever want to hit the trails let me know.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

jondc84 said:


> Where do you live & ride in GA. I'm over in East Cobb and hit up Sope Creek for my week night rides. If your in the area and you ever want to hit the trails let me know.


I live right next to the Yellow River trails, which is where this shot was taken.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Lunch ride.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking over my favorite home town lake. Now I just have to get my sailboat out on her ball for the season. These 5 hour rides aren't helping.


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Last evening:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

(not me, or my SS. but we were both present)


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

AM commute


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Loudpawlz said:


> AM commute


Your AM commute would definitely get me out of bed earlier than the motivation I get for my AM commute.

Sort of off topic, but why CS protector? Run it geared at times?


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

stremf said:


> Sort of off topic, but why CS protector? Run it geared at times?


Yep


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Brap braaaaaaaap!









Courtesy of A.E. Landes Photography


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Got it dirty finally.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Arms are a bit sore today after this ride yesterday.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Perfect dirt today (my brother not me but the look on his face sums it up)










Not sure if he's smiling because of what was behind or what was ahead


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*First real ss climb, loved it...!!!*


----------



## titusracer (Aug 23, 2011)

Jack Rabbit Trail NC - one of my favorite


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Great days in the pines.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, its been a while for me but glad to see my thread is still alive and kicking it. You guys are posting up some great pictures. Would love to ride in all those places...well most of them anyway...some look really rooted out and I have enough of that out here!

Spent 2 hours taking a butt woopin from the bike on Saturday as I swapped out the tires, cleaned the chain, and dialed in the brakes. Yes, 2 damn hours swapping tires. Damn things wouldn't seal up! Did a shake down ride to the beer store and headed back home. I made it out for a 5 mile spin the next day! I had a blast just tooling along. No Garmin so I couldn't see how high my HR was, couldn't check my speed, or actual distance (though I know the loop I did was about 4.75 miles). First ride in over 4 months! Hoping to get back out again this afternoon! Again just for a nice short little spin.

Yes, I believe it has been at least 4 months since my last ride. I have basically been in the gym since last July and out on the road bike when the weather went to crap which then turned into no riding at all once the snow hit. Yes, I suck. But I'm trying to get back out there fellas!


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

In my rock garden


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

You're going to need some bigger wheels!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

No rock garden like that for me. I did get out and ride the same loop as yesterday but timed myself this time and tried to push myself today to ride faster. I'll have to take the Garmin with me next time though as I'm now unsure of the distance. None the less it took me 35.15 minutes today. I didn't time it yesterday but know that it basically took me a solid 45 yesterday when I was tooling along. That's just judging by the time I left and when I got back. Either way this will now serve as my base number for this loop. Hell I'm just happy I was able to get out again. I can tell you that my @$$ is sore!


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a lovely winter ride here in Lorne (Vic, Aus) yesterday. Long muddy fire road climb, slippery clay singletrack, cleansing creek crossing then back home along the beach. Loving the versatility of my Gnarvester and the 29+ format.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My riding partner:










Taking a break:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Planned ride got rained out so I took this onto some single track for the first time since making it an ss. Gearing still a bit tall but I'll work it out.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

made it back out today for a 1 hour ride on a fairly mellow ride. None the less, I got back out there. First ride without bar ends in ??? who knows how long. Hated it! Yep, putting those bad boys back on there tonight!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great ride today :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

New On-One Floater tire on the front. It is fantastic. Bike was cornering like a dream.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*Revived Trail Ride*









Accident, MD. Haven't been on this trail since '01. Some folks did a lot of work to get these back open. Need to be ridden in a little more, but are already in good shape.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Feeling stronger with every ride! I never imagined I would like SS as much as I do.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning ride, clearing the spider webs.

Big Creek trails, Atlanta.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Beautiful July morning in North Dakota - had to get out on the city Greenway before the 96 degrees we're expecting today!


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Emigrant Gap from Donner Peak


----------



## zach349 (Aug 5, 2010)

*secret trails getting grown in.*









swpa


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The legs are still feeling yesterdays ride!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Did a very nice 11.6 miles at Sunset Hills on Oahu's North Shore.


The Pillbox is one a best lookouts on the island IMO.


Just about to drop down Hula Girl!


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Durango today:


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Pennsyltuckey. Surly 1x1. Sorry it's a little blurry.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

My son on his new SS El Mariachi.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Sunday through the foresst


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Still hoping to sell this frame but until it happens I'll enjoy this setup


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

thats a lucky kid! awesome!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

This was taken in a trail network that will now be off limits. Dang dang dang. Thank you for all the good times and the bad times.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

First ride out on the VerHauen. Right at the fork where middle fork, east fork and green pond TH's meet below Snow Basin.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*

Sir9


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

fer83 said:


> View attachment 774671
> 
> 
> prety rare to see snow where I live, very fun SS ride today


Pretty rare not to see snow where I live. It is on the ground from Oct to March. I am thrilled reading this topic. I looked at the bike path everyday on my way home from work hoping the snow would melt enough to get in a ride. Riding in the snow-you know what-you guys are on to something here!!!!!


----------



## cham666 (Apr 15, 2005)

A great ride with my lady on the Allegrippis trails in PA.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Man, looks awesome. Me and the guys were supposed to be headed up there today, but I have to work. Real bummer.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*MMy only bike*

Today near home


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice, where is your location?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

sroman said:


> Today near home


Did you get a chisel fork painted? Looks good!


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks!, El Retiro Colombia


slohr said:


> Nice, where is your location?


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

Tks the chisel color scheme is stock, it s from a carve SL


Saddle Up said:


> Did you get a chisel fork painted? Looks good!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Dana Peak Park, Tx







Good times!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Dawn patrol ride this morning:


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Upstate NY


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

from yesterday in Vermont.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Some from the new trails in stowe, vt

Me finding a hidden hip jump line.










my buddy austin on sweet across trail transfer.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Hudson Pointe, NY on the Nimble 9*

Twas a nice day! Dont know why the damn pic is upside down though.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

That first photo is sick!



BushwackerinPA said:


> Some from the new trails in stowe, vt
> 
> Me finding a hidden hip jump line.
> 
> ...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Plains of Abraham yesterday. What a amazing day. For those that do not know this trail takes you into the blast area around Mt. St. Helens.
IMG_4263 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
IMG_3995 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
IMG_4269 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
The three Volcanos left to right-Rainier, Adams and Hood


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/phBPXb


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

LARRYJO said:


> That first photo is sick!


thanks man. this bike made me do it


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> Plains of Abraham yesterday. What a amazing day. For those that do not know this trail takes you into the blast area around Mt. St. Helens.
> IMG_4263 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
> IMG_3995 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
> IMG_4269 by lawrencejobe, on Flickr
> The three Volcanos left to right-Rainier, Adams and Hood


Awesome pics. I was living in Vancouver Canada when St. Helens erupted, still remeber it clearly. I rode that area often on my motorcycle. Some of the best sport bike roads anywhere. I can imagine the off road trails would be equally as awesome. One can only really get a grasp of the amount of destruction by being there. Thanks for bringing back great memories and you have a really good looking bike.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Wednesdays are one of our usual group ride days, good stuff!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice, where is this location?


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

slohr said:


> Nice, where is this location?


Bald Eagle State Forest, just North of Raymond B. Winter State Park, in central PA.


----------



## ECU-Yukon (Jan 14, 2013)

A little pre work fun at evergreen mills trail in loudoun county va!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

New / First SS build - all craigslist, ebay and friends
2007 Kona Unit 2-9
Reba 29 shock
Easton XC One Wheels
XT and SLX brakes - front and rear
$5 Cannondale stem
Race Face Next carbon bar
Bontranger cranks and bash guard
32/22
First ride was Saturday. I love it.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Rare Brewtality Sighting in Granite Bay*


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My 3rd SS ride in a week, since I converted my LES last month. I'm already feeling stronger and setting new PRs:thumbsup: I can see how SSing becomes addicting:madman:


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cant see the ss part, but believe me is there!*

Spent 2 months on my geared bike (did couple 100 miler's, kinda needed it).

But now back to my beloved SS, and its settled, selling all my geared bikes for good!

Embracing SS forever!

Today's ride!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Never thought I'd have one of these on SS, but glad I have been lugging around those extra links. Found 2 others cracked too :eekster:


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Rode 40 miles on my ss krampus the other day


Untitled by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Frick Park in downtown Pittsburgh, Pa



















Laurel Mountain up in the highlands of South western Pa.










not a SS but I did hit this on my SS.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

My have posted this previously but here's my Kona Titanium 69er SS


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

thickfog said:


>


Before I die...I'll own a Walt. So sexy.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been exchanging emails with Walt lately. He's the man.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Leafy fall ride today. Weather was perfect at Lock 4, Gallatin TN.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful crisp day in Iowa today. 7.7 miles around a lake. Non technical trail but lots of climbs and descents.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Fun was had...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Rode after work










Until this happened about 2/3 of the way up a climb. I guess they really do make you stronger.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

HPIguy said:


> Rode after work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! I have never had that happen. Did you smash your knees or your groin when that broke?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I got a little banged up but nothing major. I was on the downstroke on the right pedal when it let go, and was just barely to the left and behind a big oak tree. My momentum threw me forward and to the right, my right knee grazed the tree, and something (likely something on the bike since I was still clipped in) got me behind my left knee in a couple places also.


----------



## SSChameleon (Feb 2, 2006)

12 miles of fun.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Had some snowy Pisgah SS fun on Saturday!


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Still working on the fit and geo but it's getting close. 26" coversion to 650b Lynskey Ridgeline. This thing rides like a dream through rocky technical single track.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

man, that's a cool bike! Nice job!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Crosstown Stew said:


> Still working on the fit and geo but it's getting close. 26" coversion to 650b Lynskey Ridgeline. This thing rides like a dream through rocky technical single track.


How do you like 650B? I love mine. It combines the best of both worlds IMHO!


----------



## hirviko? (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, it was like this.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks slohr, it's nice. 

iowamtb I like it. Getting used to the higher bb~12.85". I love the feeling of ti but still getting used to the smaller wheels. Coming off a rigid carbon 29er I find myself oversteering and riding sloppy on open single track. But this thing is great in rough rocky technical areas. Riding ss through tech areas on the 29er was harder imo. I can walk the cranks with a lot less effort and I find the wheels stiffer when maintaining a line. This bike isn't as fast as my superfly ss was but that's not really what I want out of it either. It is awesome to ride and I've enjoyed playing with the geo and setup to get the handling the way I wanted. I think putting a 29er rigid fork at 470a-c will get it to handle closer to my old superfly, i just wish I could find something with a longer rake than 45mm.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Crosstown Stew said:


> thanks slohr, it's nice.
> 
> iowamtb I like it. Getting used to the higher bb~12.85". I love the feeling of ti but still getting used to the smaller wheels. Coming off a rigid carbon 29er I find myself oversteering and riding sloppy on open single track. But this thing is great in rough rocky technical areas. Riding ss through tech areas on the 29er was harder imo. I can walk the cranks with a lot less effort and I find the wheels stiffer when maintaining a line. This bike isn't as fast as my superfly ss was but that's not really what I want out of it either. It is awesome to ride and I've enjoyed playing with the geo and setup to get the handling the way I wanted. I think putting a 29er rigid fork at 470a-c will get it to handle closer to my old superfly, i just wish I could find something with a longer rake than 45mm.


The old on-one carbon forks were 470/47 - handled super quick for a 29er fork. Feel like I've seen a 51mm offset too but forget what it was.


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

*Island Lake*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

From my first Tsali trip on the SS today


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pZRPBv

Put the studs on yesterday, since I think the white stuff is here to stay. This bike always gets switched to 1x8 for the winter, but that can hopefully wait another week or two.


----------



## The Gen (Sep 9, 2012)

Gasventinove Stambek!


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

The Gen,

Absolutely gorgeous scenery!! and a great looking bike!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^WOW, amazing pics The Gen!!

Didn't ride today, but does tonight count?


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Rocky Hill Ranch Smithsville, TX. Great fun.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Man, Rocky Hill was my introduction to mountain biking years ago when I lived in TX. I thought Fat Chuck's was gonna kill me. Off the lip was my favorite of the day I think. I bet it's a hoot on the SS!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol yeah that climb is a lung buster. Sadly i almost didn't even bring the SS but my geared bike needed maintenance. The SS was amazing there. Just perfect. Really built up my confidence and the climbing was spot on. My wife's favorite part was OTL too! I really liked longhorn loop


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Got out for a quick ride last week after work (been out about 4x since then due to the weather being so nice out here this past week). Yes, I was rocking the PINK ESI grips (hey, it was breast cancer awareness month) but that was due to trying out a new bar and it was easier to just slap a new set on that were in the tool box rather than pull the black ones off my other bar.

Beautiful weather out here the past week but the leaves on the trail really do make for some sketchy riding. But with such beautiful weather and mild temps over the weekend the trails have been cleared out pretty good due to all the riders. That being said, yesterdays ride was much better and much faster!


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Braaap


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Rode Mouse and Thompson at Tsali today


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

**** 8 to the Outhouse....


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

Cold, rainy, muddy & windy ride yesterday. Loved it.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

Great day for some climbing.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice view and ride! Thinking of making mine the raw steel look over the winter. Need some new wheels too.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really loving the bike, my FS Stumpy hasn't seen dirt in over a month. 
I just got the Easton's on ebay, at 1950gm, not the lightest but much better than the stock wheels that came with the bike. Have to say that the wheels make a big difference, worth every penny.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

t3mplar said:


> Thanks! I'm really loving the bike, my FS Stumpy hasn't seen dirt in over a month.
> I just got the Easton's on ebay, at 1950gm, not the lightest but much better than the stock wheels that came with the bike. Have to say that the wheels make a big difference, worth every penny.


How do they make a difference over stock?


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*today*

today before work


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

jcm said:


> How do they make a difference over stock?


First it's lighter with the most if the weight coming off the rear wheel. The stock wheels were really haevy (unofficially they were 10.5 lbs with tires cog rotors). The Eastons were in just over 9 lbs, according to my cheap scale.

with a lighter wheel it's easier to get them rolling especially during steeper climbs. Plus with a regular rear hub, it makes chainline adjustments easier and can run gears if needed.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

Sroman, looks like a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

My brother at Nockamixon Saturday


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

yes it is, near home, im very lucky (el retiro Colombia)


t3mplar said:


> Sroman, looks like a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Took my singlespeed out for the first time in a few months. I just did some fireroad grinding since it was muddy out there. Ride cut short to only 9 miles 'cause of mud clogging up my SPD's and I didn't tension the chain enough. I also found out that my tires are a little wide for the frame. Be back out again tomorrow for a real ride, this time with flat pedals and a properly tensioned chain. Sorry for the crappy pic but I just wanted to commemorate this bikes first ride in a few months.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

First ride today😃


----------



## SSChameleon (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yesterday's ride*









Perfect fall day.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*SingleSpeedSabbath*

Been a few months that I have been able to push the singlespeed due to a knee injury back in June. Got the Misfit DiSSent out today for a great ride. mid 50s at the end of November in New England makes for a killer day to ride! So much fun getting back on the bike that makes my happiest.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

From DuPont yesterday


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally got around to single speeding the El Mariachi and took her for a test ride today. After climbing up my local mountain, changed to 32-20 instead of 32-18. Yeesh, that was rough. Otherwise love it!


----------



## neebsta (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

From down here to up in those mountains and back with another SSer:thumbsup:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

First real ride on the SS fatty


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

December 11 and still comfortable riding in shorts here on the front range of CO.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Today was my first ride after a long, long layoff. My bike still loves me as much as I love it.


----------



## SSChameleon (Feb 2, 2006)

*No snow? Why yes I'll ride*















It's my new Friday afternoon tradition.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Just a wee bit cold, but fun anyway


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Some recent photos from Arizona... enjoy..


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

No complaints about the SoCal weather in January...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Breaking in the new wheels yesterday


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

HPIguy - that looks like a Tsali overlook.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yessir, good eye, it's the right / left loop overlook. I live fairly close by, so I ride there a lot.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

I ride at Tsali quite a bit too. We have a cabin near Wesser Bald, so we're up there alot. I'll keep an eye out for you...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

JeffL said:


> I ride at Tsali quite a bit too. We have a cabin near Wesser Bald, so we're up there alot. I'll keep an eye out for you...


Small world, I'm in Franklin also. Yeah, let me know if you wanna get in a ride together sometime.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

*Aliso & Wood Canyons*


----------



## AMPERSAK (Feb 5, 2014)

Just upgraded to a new Niner, so far this thing is amazing. here are a few pics from my last 2 rides


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Lunchtime ride on the new steed


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Back in the fold*

My first SS ride in over 6-months. Last time I rode this bike I ended up in the hospital.

Today it was nice to return to the simplicity of one gear.

Instagram


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

It's 2015. I'm not lying. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

During 1 of 10 laps at a 12hr race yesterday:


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sweet Day in AZ!*


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Finally played around on the cyclocross course that is 5 min from my house. Don't know why I waited for so long. AXA's are NOT good mud tires, but I knew that going n. 







[/URL]


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

OperatorBo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Jabberwocky? And what fork are you running?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Is that a Jabberwocky? And what fork are you running?


Ver Hauen with a Whiskey #9 fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just finished building this bike and took it out for the first time today. This is my first build and it's the first single speed mountain bike I have ridden off road. I'm hooked!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Nice! Can you share some build details!


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

slohr said:


> Nice! Can you share some build details!


Ibis Silk Ti frame (small)
AEST MTB Magnesium Titanium Pedals 
Sigma ROX 9.1 Wireless Computer 
Carver Bikes 31.8mm Titanium Seatpost Clamp
Carver Bikes PryBar 730mm 31.8 Clamp Titanium Flat Bar
Chunky Gray ESI Grips
J&L Titanium QR/Quick Release Wheel skewers
Cane Creek BAM wheelset Titanium Spokes
Magura Hydraulic Rim Brakes HS11 replaced magura levers with racing line levers
Shimano BB UN55 Bottom Bracket JIS Square Taper 68 x 107mm 
Selle Anatomica USA Titanico X Watershed Leather Saddle Pewter 
AMP Research F3 Fork (CARBON LEGS)
Titanium crankset, 94 BCD, 175 mm length (unknown manufacturer)
Moots titanium 28.6 x380mm Seatpost
Titanium Stem 25 Degree rise 100mm length (unknown manufacturer) 
Rohloff 8 speed chain gold plated
Warhawk industries titanium chainring 39t
Niner cogalicious RDO to cog 22t
Maxxis Maxxlite 285 tires 26 X 2.0 (tubeless with stans sealant and Gorilla Tape)
Works Components one degree angle headset


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice! Love the fork - I've still got a couple too, though not carbon...


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Haven't seen any bikes with AMPs on for years, always fancied a set.
Nice to see them still in action


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Loving the sh*t out of my Lurcher frame. At the stone bench at Dana Peak in Harker Heights, TX


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

X-post from Passion:









Pure bliss.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qWb3dP


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

It's 2015 dammitt!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

These were taken Sunday. 
Normally this time of year this trail would be covered in snow and closed but Sunday it was nearly 60 degrees at the summit.
Been a crazy year in Washington.
IMG_5466 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
IMG_5468 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
IMG_5465 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

No snowboarding so broke out the 69er on Monday and headed for Issaquah.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

LARRYJO said:


> These were taken Sunday.
> Normally this time of year this trail would be covered in snow and closed but Sunday it was nearly 60 degrees at the summit.
> Been a crazy year in Washington.
> IMG_5466 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr
> ...


God that bike is beautiful. Is that a custom frame? Never heard of it, and what stem is that?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Awshucks said:


> God that bike is beautiful. Is that a custom frame? Never heard of it, and what stem is that?


Thanks! It is a Black Cat made outside of Santa Cruz-http://www.blackcatbicycles.net
Had it for 3 years now and loving every minute I ride it. Here is the link to when I first got it.
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/my-new-black-cat-785455.html


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I took a ride in Roslyn and finished at taco Tuesday at the Brick. This trail is silky!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Crankyone said:


> I took a ride in Roslyn and finished at taco Tuesday at the Brick. This trail is silky!


Which trail? Looks nice.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

20+ miles of solo riding, 1700+ feet of climbing. Nothing like riding your singlespeed alone to clear your head.

And mid 70's weather didn't hurt either.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

First Trax
IMG_20150227_123505563 by normbilt, on Flickr

IMG_20150227_122635515 by normbilt, on Flickr

IMG_20150227_122214599 by normbilt, on Flickr

IMG_20150227_134255018 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is my 1X1 from last weekends snowy ride at Loch Ordie, Highlands, Scotland





Jamie


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Last sunday....The tree was in heat and my bike bucked me off and went to town


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Perfect single speed day.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

20 miles of single track. 1989' of climbing. 50 degrees and sunny, and saw two people, one squirrel, 3 jackrabbits, and 2 lizards!

Phil's World, Cortez, CO.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Phil's World - one of the BEST places to ride in CO!


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Squeezed in a quick 20 miles before the rains moved in. I have been riding my geared squishy a bunch lately and forgot how much I love SS'ing. I'm going to call this Flowers blooming and Storms brewing.


----------



## Shock_Hazzard (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's a crappy pic of my midfat on top of a burned-out 60's-70's Caprice.
EDIT: It's upside down... I swear I'm not from Australia.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome cool Sunday morning. So much rain here most of the trails are closed, so it was busy, but still great to be out. 







[/URL]


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't believe the nice weather we're having in southern AZ this year! Can't help but think we're going to pay for it later this summer. Anyhow...beautiful morning out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qtep (May 3, 2012)

*Ss fm190*

Cool, another thread where I can post this pic in.. lol.

DengFu FM190.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Wharton State Forest in South Jersey. Flat, twisty, narrow and fast singletrack through the Pine Barrens.


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

A quick ride after work.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

What a day yesterday. Plains of Abraham never disappoints.
Looking SE at Mt. Adams.

Untitled by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Klein Rascal in Mid Michigan


----------



## 1979gladiator (Oct 6, 2015)

Shredding on the coaster brake klunker ss


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Just outside of Denver


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

It's my favorite time of year here, so I took my favorite bike and rode from home to the trails and back. Not a bad way to spend an afternoon at all.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*

Ventana El Comandante


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Halloween day, up in Big Bear, CA. Skyline trail, down to Fern trail--a great ride for the rigid ss. The bike/lift park is closed for construction prepping for ski season, so I almost had the whole trail to myself (usually I'm dodging all the down-hillers!)


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

jbass said:


> Halloween day, up in Big Bear, CA. Skyline trail, down to Fern trail--a great ride for the rigid ss. The bike/lift park is closed for construction prepping for ski season, so I almost had the whole trail to myself (usually I'm dodging all the down-hillers!)


Love those trails and its killer when you are "alone" on skyline, that trail flows!
Riding skyline/7oaks to sart tomorrow am, can't wait

Sent from a over priced hand held device


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

1x1clyde said:


> Love those trails and its killer when you are "alone" on skyline, that trail flows!
> Riding skyline/7oaks to sart tomorrow am, can't wait
> 
> Sent from a over priced hand held device


I was surprised that the bike park/lift, etc. was already closed - awesome riding weather up there right now. I heard talk of snow as early as this Tues, but it sure didn't feel like it!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Doobie Rock Folsom Lake*


----------

